# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  INBA news

## savage

Ανοιγω ενα θεμα για την ΙΝΒΑ (Ιnternational Natural Bodybuilding Association), στο οποιο θα παρουσιαζονται τα νεα της ΙΝΒΑ η οποια εκτιμω οτι θα μας απασχολησει αρκετα στο αμμεσο μελλον.
Η ΙΝΒΑ για οσους δε γνωριζουν ιδρυθηκε απο τον Ελληνα ομογενη* Denny(Διονυση) Κακο τ*ον οποιο ειχαμε την ευκαιρια τοσο εγω οσο κι ο Γιαννης Γιαντζογλου να τον γνωρισουμε απο κοντα στο προσφατο World Cup στο οποιο συμμετειχαμε,στις 2 Ιουλιου στην Ιταλια.Ο κ.Κακος αγαπα παρα πολυ τη χωρα μας και σε καθε ευκαιρια φροντιζει να το αποδεικνυει.









Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα το 2013 θα διεξαχθει στη Ζακυνθο στην ιδιαιτερη πατριδα του κ.Κακου το World Cup,συμφωνα με την πληροφορηση που εχω(οι εκπληξεις ομως ισως δε σταματησουν εδω),ενω στο παρελθον εχει αναθεσει στη χωρα μας τη διεξαγωγη του μεγαλυτερου θεσμου στο natural bodybuilding,του Natural Olympia(1998 Κορυνθος,2007 Θεσ/νικη).

Στα νεα του αμεσου μελλοντος, οπως αρκετοι ισως να ξερετε ο καλος μου φιλος και συναθλητης Γιαννης Γιαντζογλου θα συμμετασχει στο φετινο Amateur World Championship & στο Amateur Natural Olympia,κανοντας την αρχη και ελπιζοντας να υπαρξουν πληθωρα Ελληνων αθλητων που θα ακολουθησουν στο μελλον.

Επισης στην ηπειρο μας την Ευρωπη θα διεξεχθει το World Cup του 2012 στην Τσεχια(30 Ιουνιου) και το ευρωπαικο πρωταθλημα του 2012,στην Αλβανια (7 Ιουλιου).Σε αυτους τους 2 αγωνες σκοπευω να συμμετασχω και γω πρωτα ο Θεος.

Αυτα προς το παρον και θα προσπαθω να σας κρατω ενημερους για οτι νεοτερο

----------


## BODYMPAL

Πολύ ευχάριστα νεα Νικο!!! Μπράβο για το θέμα γιατί είναι κάτι πραγματικά σημαντικό για όλους τους natural αθλητές!! :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Kostas95

Καλη Επιτυχια Νικο,σου ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο αμα συμμετεχεις στους αγωνες,και με επιμονη και θεληση μπορεις να τα πας πολυ καλα!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Μπραβο για το τοπικ Μεσιε Σαβάτζ!!! :03. Clap:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## zakk lio

Αυτα ειναι νεα!!!!! γεια σου ρε savage!!!
παντως εγω εχω αρχισει να βαζω λεφτα στη ακρη για τσεχια-αλβανια!!!  :01. Mr. Green: 

μη σου πω και για ζακυνθο!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
οσο με πιανουν τα junior ακομα  :01. Wink:

----------


## savage

ευχαριστω παιδια. νομιζω πως επρεπε να ανοιχτει ενα τετοιο τοπικ γιατι κατα τα φαινομενα η ΙΝΒΑ θα μας απασχολει πολυ συχνα απο δω και περα :01. Smile: 

Υγ. καλα ρε ζαχο,θα μας τρελανεις?θα ερθεις μαζι μας στην τσεχια και στην αλβανια και το σκεφτεσαι για τη ζακυνθο που ειναι διπλα? :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Χωρις παρεξηγηση παιδια και μην φανει ως μομφη:
Αυτο σημαινει ότι θα σταματησετε να λαμβανετε μερος σε non-natural ελληνικους αγωνες;Εφοσον δηλαδη ξεχωρίζετε την θεση σας μήπως θα επρεπε να μην υποστηρίζετε με την συμμετοχη σας αγωνες που κατα τα λεγόμενα σας αδικειστε;

----------


## GREEK POWER

> Χωρις παρεξηγηση παιδια και μην φανει ως μομφη:
> Αυτο σημαινει ότι θα σταματησετε να λαμβανετε μερος σε non-natural ελληνικους αγωνες;Εφοσον δηλαδη ξεχωρίζετε την θεση σας μήπως θα επρεπε να μην υποστηρίζετε με την συμμετοχη σας αγωνες που κατα τα λεγόμενα σας αδικειστε;


Oups ! Εκωφαντικη σιωπη  :01. Unsure:   :Confused:

----------


## zakk lio

> Χωρις παρεξηγηση παιδια και μην φανει ως μομφη:
> Αυτο σημαινει ότι θα σταματησετε να λαμβανετε μερος σε non-natural ελληνικους αγωνες;Εφοσον δηλαδη ξεχωρίζετε την θεση σας μήπως θα επρεπε να μην υποστηρίζετε με την συμμετοχη σας αγωνες που κατα τα λεγόμενα σας αδικειστε;


μιλωντας προσωπικα δεν πιστευω οτι θα σταματησω να συμμετασχω σε non-natural αγωνες... ειτε για να αποκτησω εμπειρια, καμια καλη φωτογραφια, γνωριμιες με συναθλητες (εξαλλου αυτα μενουν απο τους αγωνες),  και γιατι οχι και καμια διακριση/κυπελλο... ( αν φυσικα συμπιπτουν και οι ημερομηνιες των αγωνων βεβαια :01. Wink:  )
δεν υπαρχει λογος ουτε να γινω μαυρο προβατο αλλα εννοειται ουτε και να γινει καποιο "σχισμα" σε natural και non-natural αθλητες...  

εξαλλου οπως ολοι οι αθλητες μπορουν να συμμετασχουν σε αγωνες ολων των ομοσπονδιων και grand prix... νομιζω ετσι γινεται και στην ΙΝΒΑ... οσοι μπορουν ειναι ελευθεροι να πανε και να παιξουν  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mα αν δεν κανω λαθος η INBA αυτο προσπαθει να κανει,να ξεχωρισει από τους αγωνες που δεν εχουν το λεγόμενο τεστ.
Δεν φτιαχνεις ολοκληρη ομοσπονδία όταν δεν θες να αποκοπείς απο τις προυπαρχουσες...
Οι natural αθλητες στο εξωτερικο δεν συμμετεχουν σε αγωνες που δεν εχουν το διαβόητο τεστ καθως έτσι πιστευουν ότι γινεται το εγχείρημα τους πιστευτο στο κοσμο του αθληματος.
Το να συμμετεχεις δηλαδη σε αγωνες που εξ΄αρχης δεν συμφωνεις με την τακτικη τους και πιστευεις ότι σε αδικουν ,δεν δείχνει ότι εισαι ταγμενος σε μια natural κοσμοθεωρια. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Mα αν δεν κανω λαθος η INBA αυτο προσπαθει να κανει,να ξεχωρισει από τους αγωνες που δεν εχουν το λεγόμενο τεστ.
> Δεν φτιαχνεις ολοκληρη ομοσπονδία όταν δεν θες να αποκοπείς απο τις προυπαρχουσες...
> Οι natural αθλητες στο εξωτερικο δεν συμμετεχουν σε αγωνες που δεν εχουν το διαβόητο τεστ καθως έτσι πιστευουν ότι γινεται το εγχείρημα τους πιστευτο στο κοσμο του αθληματος.
> Το να συμμετεχεις δηλαδη σε αγωνες που εξ΄αρχης δεν συμφωνεις με την τακτικη τους και πιστευεις ότι σε αδικουν ,δεν δείχνει ότι εισαι ταγμενος σε μια natural κοσμοθεωρια.


έλα ρε κώστα απο λόγια έχουμε μπουχτίσει , επειδη πουλάει το νάτουραλ στην εποχή μας στον αθλητισμό έβαλαν την λέξη αυτη κράχτη στην ομοασπονδία τους .

και εξηγώ να μην παρεξηγηθώ ο αγώνας στην ιταλία ήταν μια παρωδία και δεχόμαστε ότι οι ιταλοί διοργανωτές μαφιόζοι την έφεραν στον έλληνα πρόεδρο της ομοσπονδίας , αυτα μπορεί να συμβούν στον καθένα και να βρεθεί εκτεθημένος.

αυτός πώς δέχτηκε να συμμετάσχουν αθλητες χωρίς όπως αναφέρετε να έχουν κάνει τέστ μέσα στην χρονιά και σε ανύποπτο χρόνο και πήγαν στούς αγώνες και πάλι εκεί δεν έγινε τεστ, αυτα κανονικα αφορούν την ομοσπονδία που πρέπει να έχει συνεργασία με ανεξάρτητο αξιόπιστο φορέα που να πραγματοποιεί τα τέστ , αλλιώς να το θυμάστε θα πέσει και ξύλο στούς αγώνες γιατι θα κατεβεί κανένας παλιός αθλητής νάτουραλ που έχει κανένα χρόνο δηλαδή εκτός και θα πάει εκεί και θα είναι σαν την μύγα μες το γάλα .

αν πάω εγω τωρα να κατεβώ στην ξεφτύλα θα κατεβω 100 κιλα και θα με δεχτεί , ενω κανονικα με τα λεγόμενα απο την στιγμή που θα δηλώσω συμμετοχή θα πρέπει για κάποιο διάστημα να  με παρακολουθούν με ελέγχους πριν συμμετάσχω για να μην υπάρχει αμφισβήτηση , αλλιώς αν ένας που ξέρει κάνει τα κουμάντα του θα πάει τούμπανο και καθαρός και μετα θα αρχίσουν οι γκρίνιες απο άλλους γιατι θα την πάρουν χαμπάρι την δουλεια και θα γίνει αυτο που δεν θα έπρεπε , να αμφισβητούν σε αγώνες νάτουραλ κάποιους ώς μη νάτουραλ

μην ξεχνάμε πως οι θεατές του ββ θέλουν να δούν θέαμα και μυς και όχι όμορφα κουκλάκια , απλα με τα χρόνια τα πράγματα ξεφύγαν με την χημεία και εγω είμαι υπέρ των τέστ , αλλα απο ανεξάρτητο αξιόπιστο φορέα όπως σε όλα τα άλλα αθλήματα 

τωρα θα πεί κάποιος ξέρεις πόσο στοιχίζουν αυτα ? ε αφού ρε μάστορα δεν έχεις εξασφαλίσει τούς πόρους να το κάνεις τι σόι νάτουραλ αγώνες πάς να κάνεις .

πρώτα εξασφαλίζεις τούς πόρους για αξιόπιστους αγώνες να μην μπορεί κανείς να πεί τίποτε και μετα το κάνεις , έτσι μόνο σπάς το κατεστημένο και λέγεσαι αξιόπιστος .

δε νομίζω να είναι τόσο δύσκολο να το καταλάβει κάποιος  , απλα είναι τα πράματα , όταν μιλάμε για νάτουραλ επικεντρωνόμαστε σε αυτό αφού άλλωστε αυτός είναι και ο σκοπός της συμμετοχής κάποιου σε τέτοιους αγώνες

----------


## d__george

> μιλωντας προσωπικα δεν πιστευω οτι θα σταματησω να συμμετασχω σε non-natural αγωνες... ειτε για να αποκτησω εμπειρια, καμια καλη φωτογραφια, γνωριμιες με συναθλητες (εξαλλου αυτα μενουν απο τους αγωνες),  και γιατι οχι και καμια διακριση/κυπελλο... ( αν φυσικα συμπιπτουν και οι ημερομηνιες των αγωνων βεβαια )
> δεν υπαρχει λογος ουτε να γινω μαυρο προβατο αλλα εννοειται ουτε και να γινει καποιο "σχισμα" σε natural και non-natural αθλητες...  
> 
> εξαλλου οπως ολοι οι αθλητες μπορουν να συμμετασχουν σε αγωνες ολων των ομοσπονδιων και grand prix... νομιζω ετσι γινεται και στην ΙΝΒΑ... οσοι μπορουν ειναι ελευθεροι να πανε και να παιξουν


Συμφωνώ με τον Ζάχο... το ββ δεν είναι τόσο οι αγώνες όσο η πορεία μέχρι να φτάσεις τους στόχους σου.... Σέβομαι κάθε αθλητή ανεξαρτήτως τις επιλογές του. Προσωπικά θα ανέβαινα σε κάθε σκηνή που θα μπορούσα μόνο και μόνο γιατί το γουστάρω ασχέτως αν με εξέταζαν ή όχι.
Στην ΙΝΒΑ σίγουρα θα πάρω μέρος γιατί είναι μία ομοσπονδία που πιστεύω ότι όσοι πέρνουν μέρος έχουν την ίδια αγάπη και τον ίδιο τρόπο σκέψης που έχω και εγώ για το ββ... Το εισητήριο έχει κλείσει ήδη.

----------


## BODYMPAL

> μιλωντας προσωπικα δεν πιστευω οτι θα σταματησω να συμμετασχω σε non-natural αγωνες... ειτε για να αποκτησω εμπειρια, καμια καλη φωτογραφια, γνωριμιες με συναθλητες (εξαλλου αυτα μενουν απο τους αγωνες),  και γιατι οχι και καμια διακριση/κυπελλο... ( αν φυσικα συμπιπτουν και οι ημερομηνιες των αγωνων βεβαια )
> δεν υπαρχει λογος ουτε να γινω μαυρο προβατο αλλα εννοειται ουτε και να γινει καποιο "σχισμα" σε natural και non-natural αθλητες...  
> 
> εξαλλου οπως ολοι οι αθλητες μπορουν να συμμετασχουν σε αγωνες ολων των ομοσπονδιων και grand prix... νομιζω ετσι γινεται και στην ΙΝΒΑ... οσοι μπορουν ειναι ελευθεροι να πανε και να παιξουν


+1000  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Συμφωνώ με τον Ζάχο... το ββ δεν είναι τόσο οι αγώνες όσο η πορεία μέχρι να φτάσεις τους στόχους σου.... Σέβομαι κάθε αθλητή ανεξαρτήτως τις επιλογές του. Προσωπικά θα ανέβαινα σε κάθε σκηνή που θα μπορούσα μόνο και μόνο γιατί το γουστάρω ασχέτως αν με εξέταζαν ή όχι.
> Στην ΙΝΒΑ σίγουρα θα πάρω μέρος γιατί είναι μία ομοσπονδία που πιστεύω ότι όσοι πέρνουν μέρος έχουν την ίδια αγάπη και τον ίδιο τρόπο σκέψης που έχω και εγώ για το ββ... Το εισητήριο έχει κλείσει ήδη.


έτσι ακριβώς είναι και ββ δεν είναι μόνο οι αγώνες αλλα και τρόπος ζωής γενικότερα , όπως και ενας που κάνει τζόκινκ  και είναι πορωμένος με το τρέξιμο δεν σημαίνει πως έχει καθαρα αγωνιστικό προσανατολισμό , γιατι όποιοι λειτουργούν μόνο για αγώνες όταν δεν θα κατεβαίνουν δεν θα έχουν κίνητρο ούτε να γυμναστούν , έχω δεί πολλα παραδείγματα σε βάθος χρόνου και αυτοί όποιοι δεν είναι δυνατοί χαρακτήρες μετα τα παρατάν τελείως .

γι αυτο το σημαντικό είναι να αγαπήσει κάποιος την προπόνηση και τον τρόπο ζωής , που είναι η διαδρομή και όχι μόνο τον προορισμό  και έτσι ούτε θα τον κουράζει και ούτε άγχος θα έχει , αυτα εγω τα καταλαβα μετα το ατύχημα που θα μπορούσα να μην ξανακατεβω ποτε σε αγώνες , παρ όλα αυτα όμως έκανα προπόνηση με μεγάλη προσπάθεια , γιατι αυτο με έκανε να νοιώθω καλα και έδινε δύναμη και αυτοπεποίθηση να συνεχήσω

----------


## bodystyle

Ευχαριστούμε  savage  για το θέμα,νομίζω είναι πολύ καλή κίνηση, για να διαδίδονται  τα νέα της διεθνούς inba.
Ίσως να μην είναι γνωστή στην Ευρώπη ,αλλά σε Αυστραλία  Ασία και Αμερική   έχει 130-140 αγώνες. Ο ίδιος ο Κακός   έχει στην επίβλεψή  του 35-40 διοργανώσεις .Πρώτη φορά  θα διοργανωθούν στην  Ευρώπη 2-3  αγώνες . 
Αυτός της Τσεχίας (που ευελπιστούμε να στείλουμε μια αντιπροσωπευτική ομάδα)  έχει κλείσει, απ ότι μας έχει πει ο Κακός.
Δεν έχει οριστικοποιηθεί  ο αγώνας στην Αλβανία ,αν και απ οτι μας είπε ο Αλβανός  αντιπρόσωπος έχει ήδη συμφωνήσει με κρατικούς φορείς.
Για τον αγώνα στην Ζάκυνθο ,είμασταν παρών όταν συμφωνήθηκε   με τον εκεί δήμαρχο και μάλιστα είπε πως θα το εντάξουν στις πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις τους και μας ξενάγησαν στο ανοικτο θέατρο  όπου θα γίνει ο αγώνας. Θα είναι μάλλον πολύ καλά οργανωμένος ,με συμμετοχές πολλές απο εξωτερικό μιας και ο Κακος θέλει να βοηθήσει την Ελλάδα .Απο τώρα διοργάνωνε το πάρτυ, το  μετά τον αγώνα , να φανταστείτε.
Δε νομίζω να συντρέχει κάποιος λόγος να γίνεται θέμα για το λόγο ύπαρξης της ΙΝΒΑ. Γιατί τότε υπάρχουν η nabba ,wabba,ifbb,nac  κ,λ,π,. δεν ακυρώνει η μια την άλλη.Οποιος θέλει μπορεί να πάρει μέρος σε αγώνες οποιασδήποτε ομοσπ. Απλα στην ΙΝΒΑ υπάρχει και το τεστ το οποίο αν γίνει με τον σωστό τρόπο δεν νομίζω εύκολα να το ξεπερνάνε οι αθλ. που κάνουν χρήση ουσιών.

----------


## NASSER

> Απλα στην ΙΝΒΑ υπάρχει και το τεστ το οποίο αν γίνει με τον σωστό τρόπο δεν νομίζω εύκολα να το ξεπερνάνε οι αθλ. που κάνουν χρήση ουσιών.


Ίσως κάτι δεν διατυπώνεις σωστά ? Γιατί έτσι όπως το γράφεις δεν είναι αποδεκτό...

----------


## bodystyle

Δεν το γράφω με κάποια κακία ή εννοώντας κάτι. Λέω πως τα τεστ αυτά νομίζω πως δύσκολα   τα <<κοροιδευει >>καποιος αθλητής  ,γιατι ανιχνεύουν μήνες πριν μικροποσότητες ουσιών και περίπου 300 μάσκες.

----------


## NASSER

> Δεν το γράφω με κάποια κακία ή εννοώντας κάτι. Λέω πως τα τεστ αυτά νομίζω πως δύσκολα   τα <<κοροιδευει >>καποιος αθλητής  ,γιατι ανιχνεύουν μήνες πριν μικροποσότητες ουσιών και περίπου 300 μάσκες.


Ένα τέτοιο τεστ που περιγράφεις κοστολογείται περισσότερο από 200 € που καταβάλλουν οι αθλητές για το τεστ. Μακάρι να είναι όπως τα λες και να εφαρμόζεται. Προσωπικά έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου.

----------


## BODYMPAL

> Συμφωνώ με τον Ζάχο... το ββ δεν είναι τόσο οι αγώνες όσο η πορεία μέχρι να φτάσεις τους στόχους σου.... Σέβομαι κάθε αθλητή ανεξαρτήτως τις επιλογές του. Προσωπικά θα ανέβαινα σε κάθε σκηνή που θα μπορούσα μόνο και μόνο γιατί το γουστάρω ασχέτως αν με εξέταζαν ή όχι.
> Στην ΙΝΒΑ σίγουρα θα πάρω μέρος γιατί είναι μία ομοσπονδία που πιστεύω ότι όσοι πέρνουν μέρος έχουν την ίδια αγάπη και τον ίδιο τρόπο σκέψης που έχω και εγώ για το ββ... Το εισητήριο έχει κλείσει ήδη.


ε ρε γλέντια αυτά είναι!!!!!!!!!!!! george πως θα μπω και εγώ στην ομάδα θέλω να έρθω και εγώ μαζί !!!!!!! :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε παιδια μαζί μιλάμε χώρια καταλαβαίνουμε νομίζω , όλες οι ομοσπονδίες μπορούν να υπάρχουν , αρκεί να έχουν να προσφέρουν κατι και για μενα αυτη η νακ και η άλλη η ναββα που έγινε και ξαναδιαλύθηκε κακώς έγιναν , αφού μόνο διχασμό και τίποτε άλλο δεν έφεραν , τίποτε ουσιαστικό δηλαδή .

απο την άλλη αυτη η ινκα η σημαία της είναι τα τεστ και τίποτε άλλο γιατι απο θέαμα και τα σχετικα δεν έχει να προσφέρει κατι , ε αν αυτα δεν γίνουν όπως πρέπει τζάμπα καίει η λάμπα , τα τέστ για να είναι αξιόπιστα πρέπει να υπάρχουν προυποθέσεις όπως αναφέραμε , αλλιώς θα περνάνε τρένο όλοι με απλές διαδικασίες , ψάξτε λίγο και στο νετ να δείτε πως πρέπει να είναι αξιόπιστα τα τέστ και όχι απλα νάχαμε να λέγαμε , αν όμως αυτα γίνουν με αυτές τις προδιαγραφές τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος αμφισβήτησης και όποιος αμφησβητεί κάτι το σωστό και αληθινό τότε μόνο κακοπροαίρετος θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί.

αλλα με αυτα που λέγονται και είδαμε μέχρι τώρα δεν πείθουν με τίποτε

----------


## bodystyle

Θα μπορούσατε να πληροφορηθείτε   για την  inba   από το επισ. site της....naturalbodybuilding.com

Ορίστε και μερικές φωτο κυρίως από επαγγελματίες αθλητές της των 2-3 τελ. ετών.

----------


## bodystyle

Να και κανα δυο τύποι που θα ήθελαν να γίνουν έτσι.    :01. Razz:

----------


## ChestBrah

Μία ερώτηση θα ήθελα να κάνω επειδή μ αυτά π έχουν ειπωθεί σχετικά με τα τεστς έχω μπερδευτεί. Ένας μποντυμπίλντερ π κατεβαίνει σε αγώνες θεωρείται natural εάν δεν έχει κάνει χρήση αναβολικών ποτέ κατά τη διάρκεια της σταδιοδρομίας του ή αρκεί να απέχει για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα από το φάρμακο?
Γιατί σε περίπτωση π κάποιος απέχει πολύ δεν μπορεί να ανιχνευτεί στο αίμα του.. Δεν θεωρείται πάλι cheat όμως?

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ωραιο φωτογραφικο υλικο Bασιλη,θα ανεβασω μερικους απο τους κυριους στο τοπικ Best Natural Bodybuilders. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Κατι που ξεχασα ακουστε το τραγουδι οταν μπαινεις στη σελιδα του natural.Απλα κλαιω! :01. ROFL:

----------


## savage

> ε ρε γλέντια αυτά είναι!!!!!!!!!!!! george πως θα μπω και εγώ στην ομάδα θέλω να έρθω και εγώ μαζί !!!!!!!


χαρη αν ισχυσει το περσινο καθεστος,απλα συμπληρωνεις την αιτηση συμμετοχης κτλ. φετος τουλαχιστον ηταν ανοιχτο για ολους το world cup απο αποψη συμμετοχων,οποτε δε νομιζω οτι θα υπαρχει προβλημα να ερθεις και συ μαζι μας στην τσεχια.

----------


## amateur666

> Μία ερώτηση θα ήθελα να κάνω επειδή μ αυτά π έχουν ειπωθεί σχετικά με τα τεστς έχω μπερδευτεί. Ένας μποντυμπίλντερ π κατεβαίνει σε αγώνες θεωρείται natural εάν δεν έχει κάνει χρήση αναβολικών ποτέ κατά τη διάρκεια της σταδιοδρομίας του ή αρκεί να απέχει για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα από το φάρμακο?
> Γιατί σε περίπτωση π κάποιος απέχει πολύ δεν μπορεί να ανιχνευτεί στο αίμα του.. Δεν θεωρείται πάλι cheat όμως?


 :02. Confused2:

----------


## savage

αν δεν κανω λαθος απο αυτα που εχω διαβασει στο site της ΙΝΒΑ για να εχει δικαιωμα να συμμετασχει καποιος στους αγωνες πρεπει να ειναι τουλαχιστον 5 χρονια drug free ,χρονικο διαστημα στο οποιο προφανως καi εχουν χαθει ολα τα gains  των φαρμακων (αν και κρινοντας απο φωτο του levrone,mustaffa mohamed κτλ,χρειαζεται πολυ λιγοτερο)

----------


## zakk lio

> Μία ερώτηση θα ήθελα να κάνω επειδή μ αυτά π έχουν ειπωθεί σχετικά με τα τεστς έχω μπερδευτεί. Ένας μποντυμπίλντερ π κατεβαίνει σε αγώνες θεωρείται natural εάν δεν έχει κάνει χρήση αναβολικών ποτέ κατά τη διάρκεια της σταδιοδρομίας του ή αρκεί να απέχει για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα από το φάρμακο?
> Γιατί σε περίπτωση π κάποιος απέχει πολύ δεν μπορεί να ανιχνευτεί στο αίμα του.. Δεν θεωρείται πάλι cheat όμως?


natural bodybuilder και κατα την δικη μου αποψη οπως σωστα ανεφερες ειναι αυτος που δεν έχει κάνει χρήση αναβολικών ποτέ κατά τη διάρκεια της σταδιοδρομίας του

επειδη ομως ο ελεγχος για χρηση πριν απο 5-10-15 χρονια ειναι πολυ δυσκολος (νομιζω ακατορθωτος) η ΙΝΒΑ εχει βαλει ως οριο οι αθλητες να ειναι τουλαχιστον 5 χρονια drug free  (το οποιο για μενα φυσικα και ειναι cheat, αλλα θελω να συμμετασχω στους αγωνες επειδη συμφωνω με την  φιλοσοφια τους, και οχι επειδη θελω να ειμαι εγω ο προην χρηστης ΑΑΣ αναμεσα στους φυσικους και ετσι να αναδειχτω ευκολοτερα σε "natural bb prototype"  :01. Mr. Green:  ) γιατι cheaters υπηρχαν και υπαρχουν παντα, ειναι στην ανθρωπινη φυση οπως σωστα ειπε ο κ Τριανταφυλλου  :03. Thumb up: 


βεβαια και για τα 5 χρονια drug free που λενε πιστευω πως πρεπει να γινει τρελο "ξεψαχνισμα" στα τεστ για να τους πιασουν ολους, αν και απο οτι ειχε πει ο προεδρος την ΙΝΒΑ Dennis Kakos "ειναι πολυ δυσκολο εως ακατορθωτο να τη γλιτωσει καποιος απο τα τεστ που κανουν στους αγωνες της ΙΝΒΑ σε Αυστραλια και Αμερικη"

τωρα το πως το κανουν προσωπικα δεν ξερω... αλλα οποιος εχει μερακι και απορια ας κατσει να διαβασει τις 54 σελιδες του ενημερωτικου φυλλαδιου για το anti-doping control των αγωνων της INBA που εφαρμοζονται σε Αυστραλια και Αμερικη γιατι απο οτι βλεπω γραφει ΠΟΛΥ πραμα εκει μεσα και δεν ειμαι σε θεση να διαβασω τετοια ωρα  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz: 

http://www.inba.com.au/pdf/2009%20IN...Jan%202010.pdf

ενδιαφερον ειναι και αυτο το λινκ

http://www.naturalbodybuilding.com/p...d_athletes.php

και οποιος βγει θετικος σε τεστ γραφεται για παντα στο hall of shame της ΙΝΒΑ και απο οτι καταλαβα γινεται κανονικα ρομπα

http://www.naturalbodybuilding.com/p...l_of_shame.php

----------


## BODYMPAL

> χαρη αν ισχυσει το περσινο καθεστος,απλα συμπληρωνεις την αιτηση συμμετοχης κτλ. φετος τουλαχιστον ηταν ανοιχτο για ολους το world cup απο αποψη συμμετοχων,οποτε δε νομιζω οτι θα υπαρχει προβλημα να ερθεις και συ μαζι μας στην τσεχια.


το ψήνω!!! Έχουμε καιρό βέβαια μέχρι τότε αλλά οταν ειναι να βγάλετε τα εισιτήρια και να κανονίσετε ολα τα σχετικά 
θα περιμενω ενημέρωση με μνμα για να κανονίσω την πορεία μου!!!  :01. Wink:  :01. Smile:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

^^^
μια παρατηρηση αν θελετε..
το οτι καποιος εχει κανει χρηση αας,κ μετα σταματαει να περνει κ κατεβαινει σε νατουραλ αγωνες,δεν σημαινει οτι αυτος ο αθλητης επανερχεται σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα,οπως ηταν πριν δλδ..
κ παλι θα ειναι ενα σκαλι παραπανω σε ολα σε σχεση με καποιον που δεν εχει παρει ποτε.
σαφως τα κερδη δεν θα εχουν μεινει στο επιπεδο που τα ειχε οτα επερνε,αλλα μην νομιζουμε οτι ειναι σαν να μην εχει παρει ποτε αας..
οποτε παλι υπαρχει θεματακι για το ποσο νατουραλ ειναι καποιος κ ας μην περνει πια κ ας περναει ολα τα τεστ για τα τελευταια 5 χρονια.

----------


## No Cash

ελαφρως ασχετο με το anti doping που συζητιεται.. αλλα αυτο το hall of shame που εχουν αναρτησει στο site τους... το θεωρω τρελη κατινια κ μικροπρεπεια... :02. Puke:  

κατα τα αλλα.. καλη φαση να υπαρχουν και τετοιοι αγωνες... αλλα θα μπορουσε να ειναι απλα ενας αγωνας... που τηρει τους κανονισμους και κανει doping control....κι οχι να ονομαζεται natural.....

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ελαφρως ασχετο με το anti doping που συζητιεται.. αλλα αυτο το hall of shame που εχουν αναρτησει στο site τους... το θεωρω τρελη κατινια κ μικροπρεπεια... 
> 
> κατα τα αλλα.. καλη φαση να υπαρχουν και τετοιοι αγωνες... αλλα θα μπορουσε να ειναι απλα ενας αγωνας... που τηρει τους κανονισμους και κανει doping control....κι οχι να ονομαζεται natural.....


ελεύθερη αγορά έχουμε και ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει ,όποιος πεί την γνώμη του μπορεί μερικές φορες να χαρακτηριστεί και κακοπροαίρετος , εφόσον τα τεστ αυτα γίνονται σε βάθος 5 ετών που λένε , δηλαδή εγω δηλώνω συμμετοχή τώρα και θα πάρω μέρος μετα απο 5 χρόνια αλλιώς δεν εξηγείτε αυτο ,η δεν κατάλαβα .

 απο την άλλη μπορεί ο άλλος όπως ανέφεραν και τα παιδια πιο πάνω να έχει σταματήσει τα αας να έχει λοιώσει να έχει χάσει όλους τους μυς του όπως αναφέρθηκαν περιπτώσεις σαν ολύμπια που τα παράτησαν , αλλα αν πάρει κάτι έστω και μια φορα τον χρόνο, φάρμακα που  να καθαρίζουν γρήγορα απο το  σώμα πάλι νάτουραλ θα φανεί και μπορεί να μην έχει την παλια μάζα αλλα λόγω της μνήμης του σώματος θα είναι πάλι τεράστιος , αλλα θα απέχει παρασάγκας απο πολλους που θα είναι πιθανόν νάτουραλ. άρα μια τρύπα στο νερό

αυτό δείχνει και την υποβάθμιση του ββ και την προκατάληψη , δεν νομίζω κανείς να έχει ακούσει να γίνονται αγώνες στίβου βαρδινογιάννεια νατουραλ , η τσικλιτήρια νάτουραλ , η παγκόσμιοι η ολυμπιακοί νατουραλ , η άρση βαρών νατουραλ ,παρ όλο που είναι δεδομένα τα τέστ και παρ όλο που αμφησβιτούνται οι αθλητες , αλλα την λέξη αυτη δεν την κολάν δίπλα .

και πάμε και στο άλλο θέμα που είναι και προσφορας και ζήτησης , οι αμερικάνοι ξέρουν και όλοι στούς επαγγελματίες χωρίς μαρμελάδα δεν πας εκεί με τόσες μάζες , αλλα αν γινόταν 2 αγώνες ενας νατουραλ και ενας κανονικα , ποιός νομίζετε θα είχε μεγαλύτερο θέαμα και ακροαματικότητα , η μηπως επειδη θα λεγόταν νατουραλ ο ένας,  θα έλεγε ο κόσμος πάμε να δούμε τα καλα παιδια και τα τίμια γιατι οι άλλοι πέρνουν νταλαβέρια.

για μένα έτσι δεν αλλάζει τίποτε και εξηγώ 

αν πραγματικα θέλουν να αλλάξουν το ββ και να μπεί ενα φρένο στην ανεξέλεγκτη κατάσταση που πλέον έγινε , θα πρέπει να γίνει ότι γίνετε και στην φόρμουλα που μπαίνουν όρια και προδιαγραφες στα αμάξια , ώς πρός την ιπποδύναμη και τα κυβικά .

δηλαδή να βάλουν τέστ σε αυτούς τούς αγώνες , επαγγελματικούς και μη , ώστε και να παίρνουν δεν θα είναι ανεξέλεγκτη η κατάσταση  και θα είναι πιο συμμαζεμένα τα σώματα και το βασικότερο που είναι και επικίνδυνο για την υγεία τέστ διουρητικών όπως γινόταν ενα φεγγάρι .

----------


## mantus3

Ηλία μου, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτά που λές. Απλά θα ήθελα να επισημάνουμε πως υπάρχουν κάποια φάρμακα (ουσίες) που άμα τα πάρεις είναι ανιχνεύσιμα για όλη την ζωή κάποιου. 


  Επίσης πολλά ενδομυϊκά, είναι ανιχνεύσιμα ακόμα και 3 χρόνια μετά την χρήση τους. Αυτά λόγο δουλείας. Από εκεί και πέρα, στα 5 χρόνια δύσκολο να βρεις μεταβολίτες από κάτι…  και για να μην ξεχνάμε το βασικότερο, ακόμα και στους ολυμπιακούς, ντόπινκ θεωρείτε όταν βρεθούν κάποιες ουσίες από κάποιες συγκεντρώσεις και πάνω…

----------


## pizzass

καλα ολα ρε μαγκες δεν θα αναφερω καν τη γνωμη μ για τη διακριση natural αλλα HALL OF SHAME? ημαρτον δλδ τι αλλο θα κανουν τα παιδια για να ξεχωρισουν τη θεση τους..πολυ κομπλεξ και ζηλια βγαζει αυτη η ενεργεια..πολυ ομως..οι ηθικοι δλδ και drug-free αθλητες ξεχασανε την ευγενη αμιλλα και προτιμουν να κοροιδευουν αυτους π επιλεγουν τα αασ? γτ εμενα αυτο μ βγαζει το σκηνικο..

----------


## mantus3

Μια χαρά είναι! Κ στους ολυμπιακούς όταν τους πιάνουν δεν το μαθαίνει όλος ο κόσμος? 
  Ασε που το να κατέβεις σε νατουραλ αγώνα ντοπε, είναι ξευτίλα..

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Μια χαρά είναι! Κ στους ολυμπιακούς όταν τους πιάνουν δεν το μαθαίνει όλος ο κόσμος? 
>   Ασε που το να κατέβεις σε νατουραλ αγώνα ντοπε, είναι ξευτίλα..


+1 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Cash

> Μια χαρά είναι! Κ στους ολυμπιακούς όταν τους πιάνουν δεν το μαθαίνει όλος ο κόσμος? 
>   Ασε που το να κατέβεις σε νατουραλ αγώνα ντοπε, είναι ξευτίλα..



φιλε μου δεν ειναι το ιδιο... αλλα το μαθαινει ολος ο κοσμος... κι αλλο το ανακοινωνω και το κοτσαρω περιτρανα στο επισημο site μου....


αν ενας ποδοσφαιριστης προσποιηθει φαουλ κ αποδειχτει πως προσποιηθηκε...  πρεπει η fifa η η uefa να αναρτησει πινακα hall of shame και να τον βαλει εκει.. παρεα με οποιον αλλο "κλεψει" ??

ειναι μικροτητα man...   σε καμια περιπτωση "υγιης" κινηση...

----------


## Kazmaier

> φιλε μου δεν ειναι το ιδιο... αλλα το μαθαινει ολος ο κοσμος... κι αλλο το ανακοινωνω και το κοτσαρω περιτρανα στο επισημο site μου....
> 
> 
> αν ενας ποδοσφαιριστης προσποιηθει φαουλ κ αποδειχτει πως προσποιηθηκε...  πρεπει η fifa η η uefa να αναρτησει πινακα hall of shame και να τον βαλει εκει.. παρεα με οποιον αλλο "κλεψει" ??
> 
> ειναι μικροτητα man...   σε καμια περιπτωση "υγιης" κινηση...


ενω το να παρεις την ντοπα και να κατεβεις σε νατουραλ αγωνα για να ξεγελασεις τα αλλα κοροιδα που ειναι drug free και να ικανοποιησεις το εγω σου καταλυοντας την βασικη ιδεα της διογρανωσης

δινοντας παραλληλα λαβες για αρνητικα σχολια και υπονοιες σαπιων ελεγχων πριν τον αγωνα ειναι υγιεστατο ε? Ασ προσεχε οποιος την πατησε, και δεν ειναι το ιδιο να κλεψεις ενα φαουλ ρε φιλε μαυτο το πραμα.Παντως δεν βλεπω τον λογο που γινεται τοσος χαμος με τους νατουραλ αγωνες ,ελευθερη αγορα ειμαστε οπως ειχε πει ο ηλιας, υπαρχουν αγωνες απειροι για ολες τις κατηγοριες τις ηλικιες το επιπεδο παντου. εδω καθε μηνα ακους και καινουργιο αγωνα , ανω κωλοπετινιτσα classic  and figure .Τωρα βεβαια ακομα και στους νατουραλ οι ελεγχοι ειναι ελειπεις αν κρινουμε απο μερικους αθλητες οποτε γιαυτο και το hall of shame μηπως και σαν υστατη προσπαθεια αποθαρρυνουν τους επιδοξους cheaters :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο αθλητισμός είναι μια υγιής δραστηριότητα , όταν όμως πρόκειτε για πρωταθλητισμό τότε απλα η υγεία έρχετε σε δεύτερη μοίρα , γιατι σε πρώτη έρχετε η νίκη ,με ότι συνεπάγετε αυτο, γι αυτο κατεβαίνει ό άλλος γιατι αν απλα του αρέσει να γυμνάζετε , δεν θα κατεβαίνει σε αγώνες , αλλα είναι και η χαρα του να συναγωνίζεσαι , απλα σε αυτή την περίπτωση ανάλογα με την ψυχοσύνθεση του καθένα υπάρχει και ο αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός , παντού συμβαίνει αυτο για αυτο η επιστήμη του ντοπαρίσματος βρίσκετε πολυ πιο μπροστα απο την επιστήμη της ανιχνεύσεως , δεν είναι τυχαίο αυτο .
έτσι είναι τα πράματα και μην κάνουμε α και ου , σαν την μαιμού που είδε τον κ*λο της και τρόμαξε

----------


## vagg

> *ενω το να παρεις την ντοπα και να κατεβεις σε νατουραλ αγωνα για να ξεγελασεις τα αλλα κοροιδα που ειναι drug free και να ικανοποιησεις το εγω σου καταλυοντας την βασικη ιδεα της διογρανωσης*
> 
> δινοντας παραλληλα λαβες για αρνητικα σχολια και υπονοιες σαπιων ελεγχων πριν τον αγωνα ειναι υγιεστατο ε? Ασ προσεχε οποιος την πατησε, και δεν ειναι το ιδιο να κλεψεις ενα φαουλ ρε φιλε μαυτο το πραμα.Παντως δεν βλεπω τον λογο που γινεται τοσος χαμος με τους νατουραλ αγωνες ,ελευθερη αγορα ειμαστε οπως ειχε πει ο ηλιας, υπαρχουν αγωνες απειροι για ολες τις κατηγοριες τις ηλικιες το επιπεδο παντου. εδω καθε μηνα ακους και καινουργιο αγωνα , ανω κωλοπετινιτσα classic  and figure .Τωρα βεβαια ακομα και στους νατουραλ οι ελεγχοι ειναι ελειπεις αν κρινουμε απο μερικους αθλητες οποτε γιαυτο και το hall of shame μηπως και σαν υστατη προσπαθεια αποθαρρυνουν τους επιδοξους cheaters



δλδ η λυση ειναι να πεσουμε στο επιπεδο αυτων που αντιμαχομαστε??να γινουμε και εμεις μλκες λοιπον για να τους δειξουμε ποσο μλκες ειναι...

----------


## zakk lio

> Μια χαρά είναι! Κ στους ολυμπιακούς όταν τους πιάνουν δεν το μαθαίνει όλος ο κόσμος? 
>   Ασε που το να κατέβεις σε νατουραλ αγώνα ντοπε, είναι ξευτίλα..







> ενω το να παρεις την ντοπα και να κατεβεις σε νατουραλ αγωνα για να ξεγελασεις τα αλλα κοροιδα που ειναι drug free και να ικανοποιησεις το εγω σου καταλυοντας την βασικη ιδεα της διογρανωσης
> 
> δινοντας παραλληλα λαβες για αρνητικα σχολια και υπονοιες σαπιων ελεγχων πριν τον αγωνα ειναι υγιεστατο ε? Ασ προσεχε οποιος την πατησε, και δεν ειναι το ιδιο να κλεψεις ενα φαουλ ρε φιλε μαυτο το πραμα.Παντως δεν βλεπω τον λογο που γινεται τοσος χαμος με τους νατουραλ αγωνες ,ελευθερη αγορα ειμαστε οπως ειχε πει ο ηλιας, υπαρχουν αγωνες απειροι για ολες τις κατηγοριες τις ηλικιες το επιπεδο παντου. εδω καθε μηνα ακους και καινουργιο αγωνα , ανω κωλοπετινιτσα classic  and figure .Τωρα βεβαια ακομα και στους νατουραλ οι ελεγχοι ειναι ελειπεις αν κρινουμε απο μερικους αθλητες οποτε γιαυτο και το hall of shame μηπως και σαν υστατη προσπαθεια αποθαρρυνουν τους επιδοξους cheaters


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

+100 συμφωνω απολυτα και με τους δυο σας!!! 

και οχι επειδη βγαζουν στη φορα και "ξευτιλιζουν" οσους παιρνουν ΑΑΣ, (δεν μου φαινεται καθολου ετσι, και επισης ο καθενας ΟΤΙ θελει κανει και μαγκια του κιολας αν εχει την παλικαρια να το παραδεχεται και δεν το παιζει αθωα περιστερα..! )

αλλα επειδη ξεφτιλιζουν αυτους που προσπαθουν να αμαυρωσουν τον σκοπο των αγωνων αυτων και το λογο υπαρξης της ομοσπονδιας... για να μηηηην πιασουμε την αδικια για αυτους που ειναι οντως natural
ασε που αμα μπεις στα προφιλ του φεισμπουκ του καθενος απο αυτους η σε βιντεακια στο youtube βλεπεις και ποιο σκοπο ειχαν οι περισσοτεροι, αλλα και την αντιδραση του κοσμου

παντως ευγενης αμιλα αναμεσα σε INBA και IFBB απο οτι βλεπω υπαρχει  :01. Wink:  προσωπικα μου αρεσει πολυ αυτη η φωτο 

http://www.t-nation.com/img/photos/0...3/image017.jpg

----------


## dionisos

> *ο αθλητισμός είναι μια υγιής δραστηριότητα , όταν όμως πρόκειτε για πρωταθλητισμό τότε απλα η υγεία έρχετε σε δεύτερη μοίρα , γιατι σε πρώτη έρχετε η νίκη* ,με ότι συνεπάγετε αυτο, γι αυτο κατεβαίνει ό άλλος γιατι αν απλα του αρέσει να γυμνάζετε , δεν θα κατεβαίνει σε αγώνες , αλλα είναι και η χαρα του να συναγωνίζεσαι , απλα σε αυτή την περίπτωση ανάλογα με την ψυχοσύνθεση του καθένα υπάρχει και ο αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός , παντού συμβαίνει αυτο για αυτο η επιστήμη του ντοπαρίσματος βρίσκετε πολυ πιο μπροστα απο την επιστήμη της ανιχνεύσεως , δεν είναι τυχαίο αυτο .
> έτσι είναι τα πράματα και μην κάνουμε α και ου , σαν την μαιμού που είδε τον κ*λο της και τρόμαξε


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## No Cash

> δλδ η λυση ειναι να πεσουμε στο επιπεδο αυτων που αντιμαχομαστε??να γινουμε και εμεις μλκες λοιπον για να τους δειξουμε ποσο μλκες ειναι...



ακριβως αυτο..

----------


## giannis64

τωρα και εγω ας γραψω κατι ψιλο οφ. 

αυτο που ξερω εγω λοιπον, ειναι πως πολλοι που το παιζουν νατουραλ και διαφημιζοντε, το κανουν πιο πολυ για να τσιμπισουν και μερικα περσοναλ απο καποια ατομα καλωπιστα και να κανουν και το μεροκαματακι τους.
αυτοι που διαφημιζοντε εεε!!  το τονιζω. υπαρχουν και οι νατουραλ αθλητες, που ειναι ετσι για την παρτη τος καιμονο, και τους χειροκροτουν αλλοι αντι να το κανουν οι ιδοι για τον εαυτο τουτς που ειναι αξιοι θαυμασμου. γιαυτο λοιπον τον νου σας!!

----------


## Kazmaier

> τωρα και εγω ας γραψω κατι ψιλο οφ. 
> 
> αυτο που ξερω εγω λοιπον, ειναι πως πολλοι που το παιζουν νατουραλ και διαφημιζοντε, το κανουν πιο πολυ για να τσιμπισουν και μερικα περσοναλ απο καποια ατομα καλωπιστα και να κανουν και το μεροκαματακι τους.
> αυτοι που διαφημιζοντε εεε!!  το τονιζω. υπαρχουν και οι νατουραλ αθλητες, που ειναι ετσι για την παρτη τος καιμονο, και τους χειροκροτουν αλλοι αντι να το κανουν οι ιδοι για τον εαυτο τουτς που ειναι αξιοι θαυμασμου. γιαυτο λοιπον τον νου σας!!


 εγω παλι ξερω κατι αλλους που το παιζουν  σπουδαιοι αγωνιστικοι bbers, και διαφημιζονται οχι τοσο για το περσοναλ αλλα για να προωθησουν τα αλλα "καλουδια"¨τους .Which is worse? :08. Evil Fire: 
δεν φταιω εγω για το οφφτοπικ ο γιαννης με παρεσυρε :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

> εγω παλι ξερω κατι αλλους που το παιζουν  σπουδαιοι αγωνιστικοι bbers, και διαφημιζονται οχι τοσο για το περσοναλ αλλα για να προωθησουν τα αλλα "καλουδια"¨τους .Which is worse?
> δεν φταιω εγω για το οφφτοπικ ο γιαννης με παρεσυρε


φαε γιαουρτακι natural και στουπωσου με ωμες κοκκινες πιπεριες και θα δεις πως θα γινεις που κατηγορεις αυτους που τα κανουν αυτα για να προωθησουν τα συμπληρωματα που πουλανε η για να κανουν περσοναλ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> φαε γιαουρτακι natural και στουπωσου με ωμες κοκκινες πιπεριες και θα δεις πως θα γινεις που κατηγορεις αυτους που τα κανουν αυτα για να προωθησουν τα συμπληρωματα που πουλανε η για να κανουν περσοναλ


Αχ,εσυ εφαγες μπαν πριν λιγο καιρο και ακομα συνεχιζεις στον ιδιο τονο,μαλλον εισαι εδω μεσα επειδη σε ενδιαφερει να κοροιδευεις. :02. Clown:

----------


## giannis64

> Αχ,εσυ εφαγες μπαν πριν λιγο καιρο και ακομα συνεχιζεις στον ιδιο τονο,μαλλον εισαι εδω μεσα επειδη σε ενδιαφερει να κοροιδευεις.


αυτην την απορια εχω και εγω..

για πες μας ρε νατουραλ γιαουρτακι, πως τον βλεπεις τον ουρανο? και τι ειναι αυτο που γραφεις (μιας και το ξαναεγραψες).
γιατι εγω κοιταζοντας ψηλα βλεπω συννεφα.

----------


## savage

> Αχ,εσυ εφαγες μπαν πριν λιγο καιρο και ακομα συνεχιζεις στον ιδιο τονο,μαλλον εισαι εδω μεσα επειδη σε ενδιαφερει να κοροιδευεις.


Γιαννη τι περιμενεις φιλε μου?Περιμενες κατι διαφορετικο?

Εγω τα ειχα γραψει και στο τοπικ του Γιαννη του Γιαντζογλου (μιλωντας προς τον αδελφο του Βσιλη)σε ανυποπτο χρονο.




> Γενικα παντως Βασιλη ο δρομος που εχουμε διαλεξει θελει γερο στομαχι,και το ελεγα και προχτες στο τηλ στο Γιαννη.Πρεπει να κλεισει τα αυτια του σε ολους αυτους και να επικεντρωθει στο στοχο του.
> Ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα δεχθουμε πολυ λασπη ολοι οσοι διαλεξαμε αυτο το δρομο γιατι τα συμφεροντα οσων εμπορευονται αναβολικα ειναι μεγαλα,οποτε για ευνοητους λογους θελουν να πεισουν τον κοσμο οτι δε γινεται χωρις αναβολικα να πιασεις μια καλη φορμα και να συμμετασχεις σε αγωνες(εστω και σχετικα χαμηλου επιπεδου),οποτε ειναι επομενο οτι η λασπολογια απο διαφορους κατα καιρους κομητες θα δινει και θα παιρνει.
> 
> Αντι να χαιρομαστε που εχουμε εναν αθλητη να μας εκπροσωπησει στο Natural Olympia (λες και συμβαινει καθε μερα) και να ειμαστε περηφανοι γι'αυτον και να παιρνουν εμπνευση και οι μικροτεροι,κοιταμε να τον αποκαθηλωσουμε.Ειναι πρωτακουστο.


 :03. Thumb up: 
Ειναι δεδομενο οτι η λασπη θα παει συννεφο απο δω και περα.Απλα δεν πρεπει να ενδωσουμε και να πεσουμε στο επιπεδο των λασπολογων.Δοξα τω Θεω,ο κοσμος εχει μυαλο και κριση και καταλαβαινει γιατι γινονται ολα αυτα.

----------


## giannis64

Νικολα, πρωτα πρωτα δεν ειναι σωστο σε οτι γραφεις να βαζεις μεσα και τον γιαννη τον γιατζογλου, η να χρεισημοποιεις το ονομα του.
μελος του φορουμ ειναι και αν θελει να γραψει κατι μπορει ανετα να το κανει. αλλωστε ο γιαννης ειναι ενας αθλητης ο οποιος δεν διαφημιζει τα επιτευματα του σχεδον ποτε, για να μην πω οτι δεν το εχει κανει καν ποτε..

τωρα για την λασπη που λες..
τι διαβασες και θεωρεις λασπη?

αυτα για τωρα, ετσι ωστε αυτο το ποστ να ειναι προπομπη για τα επομενα που θα ακολουθησουν, μιας και ετσι πρεπει να γινει καποια στιγμη.

εντιτ..  και εφοσον ποσταρες εσυ μετα αμεσως απο το δικο μου ποστ, να σου κανω μια ερωτηση. δεν ειναι ετσι οπως το ειπα? πως πολλοι πλασαροντε με τις επιτυχιες, ειδικα νατουραλ για να ψωνηζουν περσοναλ ?

----------


## ελμερ

ειναι δικαιωμα του καθενος να παιρνει αας ,οσα θελει οταν θελει ,για την παραλια, για αγωνες ,για να εχει μεγαλυτερο μπρατσο απ τον γειτονα του...εγω δεν θα παιρνα ποτε....αλλα δεν κατακρινω οσους παιρνουν...στο κατω κατω γουσταρω να  βλεπω τον cutler ,και heith κτλ να ειναι γομαρια με ογκο που δεν θα φτασω ποτε και ας ξερω πως παιρνουν αας....ο κοσμος εχει κριση και κρινει συμπεριφορες και κινητρα.....και θαυμαζω τους αθλητες (ηλια τριανταφυλλου,κεφαλιανο,,μπουρναζο (και πολλους αλλους) που εχουν τα ματια τους παντα χαμηλα.....(συγγνωμη για το off πιστευω να μην κουρασα)  :02. Welcome:

----------


## giannis_s

Επίσης είναι δικαίωμα των μελών εδώ όταν εμφανίζονται νεα Posts σε θέματα που παρακολουθούν να είναι, έστω στην πλειοψηφία τους, σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό...παρακολουθώ και ΙFBB και διάφορους άλλους συλλόγους, δεν θέλω ταμπέλες με την έννοια του καλύτερου ή χειρότερου..είναι όμως διαφορετικοί συλλογοι με τις όποιες διαφορές..και απλά θα προτιμούσα να διάβαζα αντίστοιχα τα νέα της ΙΝΒΑ χωρίς να προσπαθώ να ξεχωρίσω 1 νέο ανάμεσα σε αρκετά Posts γενικότερων διαφωνιών για το ποιος επιτυγχάνει τι, με τι μέσο και πως θα έπρεπε να αγωνίζεται.
Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για το δικό μου off και την έκταση...

----------


## jimmy007

> ^^^
> μια παρατηρηση αν θελετε..
> το οτι καποιος εχει κανει χρηση αας,κ μετα σταματαει να περνει κ κατεβαινει σε νατουραλ αγωνες,δεν σημαινει οτι αυτος ο αθλητης επανερχεται σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα,οπως ηταν πριν δλδ..
> κ παλι θα ειναι ενα σκαλι παραπανω σε ολα σε σχεση με καποιον που δεν εχει παρει ποτε.
> σαφως τα κερδη δεν θα εχουν μεινει στο επιπεδο που τα ειχε οτα επερνε,αλλα μην νομιζουμε οτι ειναι σαν να μην εχει παρει ποτε αας..
> οποτε παλι υπαρχει θεματακι για το ποσο νατουραλ ειναι καποιος κ ας μην περνει πια κ ας περναει ολα τα τεστ για τα τελευταια 5 χρονια.


Η λεγόμενη "μυική μνήμη" (με τους πυρηνίσκους των μυικών κυττάρων) δεν χάνεται οπότε ναι ισχύει απόλυτα αυτό που λες.
Το παράδειγμα των pro ΒΒers όπως ο Levrone που αναφέρει ο Savage παραπάνω μου φαίνεται άκυρο γιατί αυτοί μείωσαν κατά πολύ τη συχνότητα και την ένταση των προπονήσεων και εκτός αυτού, αυτοί με τεράστιες ποσότητες αναβολικών ήταν σε επίπεδο κλάσσεις υψηλότερο από το γενετικό τους όριο.




> ελεύθερη αγορά έχουμε και ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει ,όποιος πεί την γνώμη του μπορεί μερικές φορες να χαρακτηριστεί και κακοπροαίρετος , εφόσον τα τεστ αυτα γίνονται σε βάθος 5 ετών που λένε , δηλαδή εγω δηλώνω συμμετοχή τώρα και θα πάρω μέρος μετα απο 5 χρόνια αλλιώς δεν εξηγείτε αυτο ,η δεν κατάλαβα .
> 
>  απο την άλλη μπορεί ο άλλος όπως ανέφεραν και τα παιδια πιο πάνω να έχει σταματήσει τα αας να έχει λοιώσει να έχει χάσει όλους τους μυς του όπως αναφέρθηκαν περιπτώσεις σαν ολύμπια που τα παράτησαν , αλλα αν πάρει κάτι έστω και μια φορα τον χρόνο, φάρμακα που  να καθαρίζουν γρήγορα απο το  σώμα πάλι νάτουραλ θα φανεί και μπορεί να μην έχει την παλια μάζα αλλα λόγω της μνήμης του σώματος θα είναι πάλι τεράστιος , αλλα θα απέχει παρασάγκας απο πολλους που θα είναι πιθανόν νάτουραλ. άρα μια τρύπα στο νερό
> 
> αυτό δείχνει και την υποβάθμιση του ββ και την προκατάληψη , δεν νομίζω κανείς να έχει ακούσει να γίνονται αγώνες στίβου βαρδινογιάννεια νατουραλ , η τσικλιτήρια νάτουραλ , η παγκόσμιοι η ολυμπιακοί νατουραλ , η άρση βαρών νατουραλ ,παρ όλο που είναι δεδομένα τα τέστ και παρ όλο που αμφησβιτούνται οι αθλητες , αλλα την λέξη αυτη δεν την κολάν δίπλα .
> 
> και πάμε και στο άλλο θέμα που είναι και προσφορας και ζήτησης , οι αμερικάνοι ξέρουν και όλοι στούς επαγγελματίες χωρίς μαρμελάδα δεν πας εκεί με τόσες μάζες , αλλα αν γινόταν 2 αγώνες ενας νατουραλ και ενας κανονικα , ποιός νομίζετε θα είχε μεγαλύτερο θέαμα και ακροαματικότητα , η μηπως επειδη θα λεγόταν νατουραλ ο ένας,  θα έλεγε ο κόσμος πάμε να δούμε τα καλα παιδια και τα τίμια γιατι οι άλλοι πέρνουν νταλαβέρια.
> 
> για μένα έτσι δεν αλλάζει τίποτε και εξηγώ 
> ...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 




> Ηλία μου, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτά που λές. Απλά θα ήθελα να επισημάνουμε πως υπάρχουν κάποια φάρμακα (ουσίες) που άμα τα πάρεις είναι ανιχνεύσιμα για όλη την ζωή κάποιου. 
> 
> 
>   Επίσης πολλά ενδομυϊκά, είναι ανιχνεύσιμα ακόμα και 3 χρόνια μετά την χρήση τους. Αυτά λόγο δουλείας. Από εκεί και πέρα, στα 5 χρόνια δύσκολο να βρεις μεταβολίτες από κάτι…  και για να μην ξεχνάμε το βασικότερο, ακόμα και στους ολυμπιακούς, ντόπινκ θεωρείτε όταν βρεθούν κάποιες ουσίες από κάποιες συγκεντρώσεις και πάνω…


Θα ήθελα να αναφέρω και την περίπτωση κάποιος αθλητής λόγω γονιδίων ή κάποιας μετάλλαξης να παράγει κάποια ουσία σε μεγαλύτερη/μικρότερη ποσότητα κάτι που θα συνεπάγεται μεγαλύτερη μυική υπερτροφία. Τα τεστ του μπορεί να τον βγάζουν ντοπέ αλλά να μην είναι στην πραγματικότητα. Οπότε τρέχα γύρευε. Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει βεβαιότητα για το αν κάποιος είναι natural ή όχι ακόμα και με το τεστ λόγω της διαφορετικότητας των γονιδίων μεταξύ των ανθρώπων καθώς και της μεγάλης προόδου της Χημείας.




> Ειναι δεδομενο οτι η λασπη θα παει συννεφο απο δω και περα.Απλα δεν πρεπει να ενδωσουμε και να πεσουμε στο επιπεδο των λασπολογων.Δοξα τω Θεω,ο κοσμος εχει μυαλο και κριση και καταλαβαινει γιατι γινονται ολα αυτα.


Νίκο με τη λογική που αναφέρω παραπάνω κανένας δεν μπορεί να αποδείξει με βεβαιότητα αν είναι ή όχι natural. O καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του και υιοθετεί την προσέγγιση που θεωρεί καλύτερη για τον εαυτό του. Δεν είναι λάσπη να διαφωνείς με τη natural προσέγγιση του BBing,είναι απλά μία άποψη.

Προσωπικά,προτιμώ τη natural προσέγγιση για λόγους υγείας και μόνο αλλά θαυμάζω σώματα ανεξάρτητα αν είναι natural ή όχι γιατί πολύ απλά κανένας δεν μπορεί να μου το αποδείξει και στο κάτω κάτω το αποτέλεσμα μετράει.
Αν κάποιος πάντως είναι natural και του λένε ότι παίρνει ΑΑΣ, εγώ μόνο σαν κοπλιμέντο μπορώ πλέον να το δω.

Με εκνευρίζει πάντως η προσέγγιση "εμείς είμαστε natural, οι υπόλοιποι με ΑΑΣ φτιάχνουν εύκολα σώμα και δεν είναι ισάξιοί μας" που προωθεί η INBA.
Κάτι τέτοιο δείχνει μόνο φθόνο και μισαλλοδοξία.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Νικολα, πρωτα πρωτα δεν ειναι σωστο σε οτι γραφεις να βαζεις μεσα και τον γιαννη τον γιατζογλου, η να χρεισημοποιεις το ονομα του.
> μελος του φορουμ ειναι και αν θελει να γραψει κατι μπορει ανετα να το κανει. αλλωστε ο γιαννης ειναι ενας αθλητης ο οποιος δεν διαφημιζει τα επιτευματα του σχεδον ποτε, για να μην πω οτι δεν το εχει κανει καν ποτε..
> 
> τωρα για την λασπη που λες..
> τι διαβασες και θεωρεις λασπη?
> 
> αυτα για τωρα, ετσι ωστε αυτο το ποστ να ειναι προπομπη για τα επομενα που θα ακολουθησουν, μιας και ετσι πρεπει να γινει καποια στιγμη.
> 
> εντιτ..  και εφοσον ποσταρες εσυ μετα αμεσως απο το δικο μου ποστ, να σου κανω μια ερωτηση. δεν ειναι ετσι οπως το ειπα? πως πολλοι πλασαροντε με τις επιτυχιες, ειδικα νατουραλ για να ψωνηζουν περσοναλ ?


Νικο εχεις δικιο κ δε κανει να ασχολουμαι απλα με τρωει το χερι καποιες φορες και γραφω (τις αλλες βαραω μπουνιες το γραφειο μου :01. Mr. Green: )

Γιαννη εχεις δικιο οσο αφορα το περσοναλ oπως και οτι καποιοι σου λενε να παρεις συμπληρωματα που δε χρειαζεσαι απλα επειδη τα παιρνουν αυτοι,καποιοι ανθρωποι στοχευουν εκει αλλα παντα υπαρχουν εξαιρεσεις. :01. Wink:

----------


## savage

> Επίσης είναι δικαίωμα των μελών εδώ όταν εμφανίζονται νεα Posts σε θέματα που παρακολουθούν να είναι, έστω στην πλειοψηφία τους, σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό...παρακολουθώ και ΙFBB και διάφορους άλλους συλλόγους, δεν θέλω ταμπέλες με την έννοια του καλύτερου ή χειρότερου..είναι όμως διαφορετικοί συλλογοι με τις όποιες διαφορές..και απλά θα προτιμούσα να διάβαζα αντίστοιχα τα νέα της ΙΝΒΑ χωρίς να προσπαθώ να ξεχωρίσω 1 νέο ανάμεσα σε αρκετά Posts γενικότερων διαφωνιών για το ποιος επιτυγχάνει τι, με τι μέσο και πως θα έπρεπε να αγωνίζεται.
> Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για το δικό μου off και την έκταση...


φιλε Γιαννη τοσο εσυ οσο και οποιοσδηποτε αλλος θελει να διαβαζει νεα της ΙΝΒΑ,υπαρχει και η εξης ομαδα  την οποια εχω δημιουργησει στο facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/220886237926086/ ,οπου παρουσιαζονται νεα της ΙΝΒΑ,φωτογραφιες κτλ. Απλα ζητατε να γινετε μελη της ομαδας και καθε φορα που υπαρχει καποια νεα δημοσιευση θα ενημερωνεστε με ειδοποιηση.

----------


## giannis64

νικο βλεπω οτι απαντας σε μελος στελνοντας του στο φβ, αλλα δεν απαντας σε αυτο που σε ρωτησα περι λασπης που ανεφερες. ετσι θεωρω οτι οντος αναφερθηκες σε δικο μου ποστ.

πετας λοιπον μια π@π@ρια και μετα τουμπεκι?

----------


## a.minidis

Καιρο τωρα..απεχω στο να σχολιαζω γενικα,καθως κατα την γνωμη μου τελευτεαΑ ,διαβαζω "οτι ναναι"απο ατομα που η λογο ηλικιας δεν γνωριζουν..η λογο.."εξυπναδασ μεταφερουν οτι ακουν και διαβαζουν απο αλλα σιτε!! :08. Turtle: *Ειδικα το θεμα με το νατουραλ..και μη!!!!* :03. Bowdown: *ελεοοοςςς πια!!ξεχναμε οτι ο ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΗΣΜΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η "ΔΙΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ"ΤΟΥ ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣΜΟΥ!!! τελος!!αν το καταλαβαινουν καποιοι καλως,αν οχι καλητερα..να μην μιλαν* :01. Wink: ,*οταν υπαρχει δοξα,υπαρχει και "δολος"και "υποκρισια"..το αν καποιος νατουραλ//η οχι...λυπαμαι..που το λεω αλα κανει ΜΠΑΜ!!απο μακρυα..και ας εχει παρει αας εστω και μια φορα*  :02. Shock: Και επειδη δεν υπαρχουν καλοι "χριστιανοι"να τηρουν τις 10 εντολες..ο καθενας ας κανει αυτο που κανει ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΑ,και οχι να υποβαθμιζει τον αλλο..σε αυτο που κανει! γιατι απλα ενημερωτικα να αναφερο,ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο να παιζει καποιος σε αγωνες που "υποτιθετε" κανουν ολοι χρηση,απο αλλους αγωνες που "υποτιθετε"δεν κανουν!Ειναι η προσοπικη μου κριση μετα απο 15 χρονια συμμετοχης και με της 2 "κατηγοριες"... :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Χωρις παρεξηγηση παιδια και μην φανει ως μομφη:
> Αυτο σημαινει ότι θα σταματησετε να λαμβανετε μερος σε non-natural ελληνικους αγωνες;Εφοσον δηλαδη ξεχωρίζετε την θεση σας μήπως θα επρεπε να μην υποστηρίζετε με την συμμετοχη σας αγωνες που κατα τα λεγόμενα σας αδικειστε;


Εγω σε αυτο το ερωτημα μου παντως δεν εχω καλυφθει,καθως μονο ενας μου απαντησε,και αρκετα αφοπλιστικα μπορω να πω.
"Παω και στους αλλους αγωνες να κανω γνωριμιες με τους αθλητες,να βγαλω και καμια καλη φωτογραφια",να με δει και ο πολυς ο κόσμος συμπληρωνω εγω  :01. Razz: 
Τελικα  είναι αξιοκρατική η κρίση σε αγωνιστικό επίπεδο σε ομοσπονδίες IFBB-NABBA-WABBA  (μιλαω για εγχωριο επίπεδο);
Αποδεχεστε τους πρωταθλητες τους και τις διακρίσεις τους;Αποδεχεστε και τις δικες σας διακρίσεις στους εν λόγω αγωνες;
Γιατι όταν καποιος παίρνει μια καλη διακριση,όλα μελι-γαλα,μια χαρα είμαστε και πολυ καλο το κλιμα.
Οταν όμως δουμε οτι μας προσπερνανε,μηπως τοτε θυμομαστε τους ανισους ανταγωνισμους;Πολυ On topic Post.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καιρο τωρα..απεχω στο να σχολιαζω γενικα,καθως κατα την γνωμη μου τελευτεαΑ ,διαβαζω "οτι ναναι"απο ατομα που η λογο ηλικιας δεν γνωριζουν..η λογο.."εξυπναδασ μεταφερουν οτι ακουν και διαβαζουν απο αλλα σιτε!!*Ειδικα το θεμα με το νατουραλ..και μη!!!!**ελεοοοςςς πια!!ξεχναμε οτι ο ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΗΣΜΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η "ΔΙΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ"ΤΟΥ ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣΜΟΥ!!! τελος!!αν το καταλαβαινουν καποιοι καλως,αν οχι καλητερα..να μην μιλαν*,*οταν υπαρχει δοξα,υπαρχει και "δολος"και "υποκρισια"..το αν καποιος νατουραλ//η οχι...λυπαμαι..που το λεω αλα κανει ΜΠΑΜ!!απο μακρυα..και ας εχει παρει αας εστω και μια φορα* Και επειδη δεν υπαρχουν καλοι "χριστιανοι"να τηρουν τις 10 εντολες..ο καθενας ας κανει αυτο που κανει ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΑ,και οχι να υποβαθμιζει τον αλλο..σε αυτο που κανει! γιατι απλα ενημερωτικα να αναφερο,ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο να παιζει καποιος σε αγωνες που "υποτιθετε" κανουν ολοι χρηση,απο αλλους αγωνες που "υποτιθετε"δεν κανουν!Ειναι η προσοπικη μου κριση μετα απο 15 χρονια συμμετοχης και με της 2 "κατηγοριες"...


Tασο όταν θα φτασεις να εχεις 20 Γενικους Τίτλους,τότε θα εχεις αποψη,μεχρι τότε βαστα   :01. Razz:   :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## beefmeup

> Εγω σε αυτο το ερωτημα μου παντως δεν εχω καλυφθει,καθως μονο ενας μου απαντησε,και αρκετα αφοπλιστικα μπορω να πω.
> "Παω και στους αλλους αγωνες να κανω γνωριμιες με τους αθλητες,να βγαλω και καμια καλη φωτογραφια",να με δει και ο πολυς ο κόσμος συμπληρωνω εγω 
> Τελικα  είναι αξιοκρατική η κρίση σε αγωνιστικό επίπεδο σε ομοσπονδίες IFBB-NABBA-WABBA  (μιλαω για εγχωριο επίπεδο);
> Αποδεχεστε τους πρωταθλητες τους και τις διακρίσεις τους;Αποδεχεστε και τις δικες σας διακρίσεις στους εν λόγω αγωνες;
> Γιατι όταν καποιος παίρνει μια καλη διακριση,όλα μελι-γαλα,μια χαρα είμαστε και πολυ καλο το κλιμα.
> Οταν όμως δουμε οτι μας προσπερνανε,μηπως τοτε θυμομαστε τους ανισους ανταγωνισμους;Πολυ On topic Post.


ελα μωρε,τα καλα κ συμφεροντα..
οπου κ οπως μας βολευει.
τελικα εγω αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι μονο τους ιδιους "νατουραλ" αθλητες τους νοιαζει ποιος ειναι "νατουραλ" η οχι..
κανενας αλλος που παρακολουθει σαν θεατης δεν νοιζεται στην τελικη,κ γιαυτο σε γενικους αγωνες κανεις δεν ρωταει τον νικητη αν επερνε τπτ,η οχι..
το τελικο αποτελεσμα μετραει.

----------


## GREEK POWER

Απο της 17.48 οι μοντερειτορ εχουνε απασφαλισει και ντουφεκανε  :01. Mr. Green:   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## a.minidis

> Tασο όταν θα φτασεις να εχεις 20 Γενικους Τίτλους,τότε θα εχεις αποψη,μεχρι τότε βαστα


*xaxaxaxaxaxaxax.. φιλε μου..μου λοιπουν....καμια 10ρια..προλαβαινω?* :01. Mr. Green: ..*ειμαι και καποιας ηλικιας..βλεπεις..οχι βεβαια σαν τον Ηλια!!χεχεχεχεχεχ* :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα σε παει λίγο σερι Νοεβριο-Μαιο,αλλα προλαβαίνεις..  :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

αλλωστα εσυ δεν εχεις και κανα παγκοσμιο τιτλο..


βαστα μπατζανακη τασο, και αυτη η ηλικια ειναι η καλυτερη. προλαβενεις χαλαρα...

----------


## a.minidis

> αλλωστα εσυ δεν εχεις και κανα παγκοσμιο τιτλο..
> 
> 
> βαστα μπατζανακη τασο, και αυτη η ηλικια ειναι η καλυτερη. προλαβενεις χαλαρα...


*χαχαχαχ  γιαννη εχω μια 6τη θεση στο παγκοσμιο "πιανει"???αλλα ..μαλον οχι γιατι δεν θυμαμαι...αν ηταν "νατουραλ"η ..οχι..χμμμςχχ αρχισα..να ξεχναω* :01. Sad: ..*ΛΙΑΚΟΟΟΟΟΟ...που εισαι..σε φτανωωω.* :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: *.χαχαχ((σορυ..ειμαι οφ,αλλα ας ειμαι και γω μια φορα εεε??   )))* :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kazmaier

> ελα μωρε,τα καλα κ συμφεροντα..
> οπου κ οπως μας βολευει.
> τελικα εγω αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι μονο τους ιδιους "νατουραλ" αθλητες τους νοιαζει ποιος ειναι "νατουραλ" η οχι..
> *κανενας αλλος που παρακολουθει σαν θεατης δεν νοιζεται στην τελικη,κ γιαυτο σε γενικους αγωνες κανεις δεν ρωταει τον νικητη αν επερνε τπτ,η οχι..*
> το τελικο αποτελεσμα μετραει.


μαχαχχαχαχααχχααχχα ποσες ειναι οι πι8ανοτητες να παει καποιος να ρωτησει τον γενικο νικητη χυμα αν παιρνει και ακομα χειροτερα ποσες ειναι οι πιθανοτητες να του απαντησει χυμα ο γενικος νικητης καταφατικα  ,το λιγοτερο αφελες το συμπερασμα σου αυτο .

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Εγω σε αυτο το ερωτημα μου παντως δεν εχω καλυφθει,καθως μονο ενας μου απαντησε,και αρκετα αφοπλιστικα μπορω να πω.
> "Παω και στους αλλους αγωνες να κανω γνωριμιες με τους αθλητες,να βγαλω και καμια καλη φωτογραφια",να με δει και ο πολυς ο κόσμος συμπληρωνω εγω 
> Τελικα  είναι αξιοκρατική η κρίση σε αγωνιστικό επίπεδο σε ομοσπονδίες IFBB-NABBA-WABBA  (μιλαω για εγχωριο επίπεδο);
> Αποδεχεστε τους πρωταθλητες τους και τις διακρίσεις τους;Αποδεχεστε και τις δικες σας διακρίσεις στους εν λόγω αγωνες;
> Γιατι όταν καποιος παίρνει μια καλη διακριση,όλα μελι-γαλα,μια χαρα είμαστε και πολυ καλο το κλιμα.
> Οταν όμως δουμε οτι μας προσπερνανε,μηπως τοτε θυμομαστε τους ανισους ανταγωνισμους;Πολυ On topic Post.


Υπάρχουν 3 κατηγορίες σε αυτο που ρωτας Polyneike.Στην 1η oι natural αθλητες πηγαινουν μονο σε αγώνες natural διοτι θελουν να βοηθησουν την ομοσπονδια της INBA και θελουν δικαια αποτελεσματα,στην 2η κατηγορια αν δουν πως παιρνουν ασχημες θεσεις στην INBA αρχιζουν να παιζουν και σε αλλους αγώνες ομοσπονδιών για να ικανοποιήσουν το εγω τους και τέλος υπάρχει η 3η κατηγορια που δεν ενδιαφέρει τους αθλητες ή ομοσπονδία,απλά θέλουν να παίρνουν μέρος απλα επειδη το γουσταρουν και θελουν να βοηθήσουν με τη συμμετοχή τους το αθλημα.

Από εκεί και πέρα βλεπεις σε ποια κατηγορια ανήκει ο κάθε αθλητής και βγαζεις τα συμπερασματα σου!Ελπιζω να βοηθησα. :01. Wink:

----------


## zakk lio

> Εγω σε αυτο το ερωτημα μου παντως δεν εχω καλυφθει,καθως μονο ενας μου απαντησε,και αρκετα αφοπλιστικα μπορω να πω.
> "Παω και στους αλλους αγωνες να κανω γνωριμιες με τους αθλητες,να βγαλω και καμια καλη φωτογραφια",να με δει και ο πολυς ο κόσμος συμπληρωνω εγω 
> Τελικα  είναι αξιοκρατική η κρίση σε αγωνιστικό επίπεδο σε ομοσπονδίες IFBB-NABBA-WABBA  (μιλαω για εγχωριο επίπεδο);
> Αποδεχεστε τους πρωταθλητες τους και τις διακρίσεις τους;Αποδεχεστε και τις δικες σας διακρίσεις στους εν λόγω αγωνες;
> Γιατι όταν καποιος παίρνει μια καλη διακριση,όλα μελι-γαλα,μια χαρα είμαστε και πολυ καλο το κλιμα.
> Οταν όμως δουμε οτι μας προσπερνανε,μηπως τοτε θυμομαστε τους ανισους ανταγωνισμους;Πολυ On topic Post.


Επειδη ολο αυτο πηγαινε πλαγιως σε εμενα θα σου απαντησω χωρις ειρωνεια και χωρις να υπονοω τιποτα...
Οι λογοι που θελω να κατεβω σε ΟΣΟ γινεται περισσοτερους αγωνες ειναι αυτοι που ανεφερα... το αν θα με δει ο πολυς η ο λιγος κοσμος δε με απασχολει γιατι δεν εχω και δεν περιμενω να κερδισω κατι απο το ΒΒ.
προσωπικα πιστευω οτι ο ιδιος κοσμος που θα παρακολουθουσε εναν Αγωνα πχ της ΝΑΒΒΑ  θα παρακολουθουσε και εναν αγωνα της ΙΝΒΑ. οι μισοι βεβαια μπορει να το εβλεπαν μονο και μονο για να σχολιασουν... αλλα θυμαμαι οτι και τα αποτελεσματα απο ενα poll στο φορουμ ειχαν δειξει οτι η πλειοψηφια του κοσμου θα ηθελε σε πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο να γινουν αγωνες με αντιντοπινγκ κοντρολ αλλα ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ να γινονταν με τις πιο αξιοκρατικες μεθοδους!!

οσο για τις ομοσπονδιες που ανεφερες ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και αποδεχομαι τους πρωταθλητες και τις διακρισεις τους! Χαρηκα που οι Ελληνες αθλητες  τα πηγαν καλα στον επαγγελματικο αγωνα της IFBB στη θεσσαλονικη, καμαρωνω που ο κεφαλιανος θα παιξει στο MR olympia και οπως καθε χρονο ετσι και φετος θα κατσω ξημερωματα να δω το live webcast.
 ΠΟΤΕ δεν αναιρεσα καποιον αθλητη επειδη παιρνει ΑΑΣ... ποσο μαλλον επειδη νικησε.... αλλωστε ο καθενας οτι θελει κανει... "ηταν τεραστιος, ηταν γραμμωμενος, βγηκε πρωτος"
δεν με πειραξε και δεν τον αναιρεσα... ουτε ειχα παει για να βγω πρωτος...  τον στοχο μου θα ξερω αν τον εχω πετυχει αφοτου δω τις φωτογραφιες... αν ειχα πιασει αξιοπρεπη φορμα, αν μπορεσα να σταθω αξιοπρεπως πανω στην σκηνη κλπ

το οτι δεν εχω κανει ομως χρηση ΑΑΣ και το οτι θελω να μου δωθει η ευκαιρια να παιξω και σε εναν αγωνα με *σοβαρο* αντιντοπινγκ κοντρολ, να δω τι μπορω να κανω και αναμεσα μονο σε αθλητες που χρησιμοποιουν τα ιδια μεσα και εφοδια με μενα, *δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι η συμμετοχη μου σε τετοιους αγωνες πειραζει ΤΟΟΟΟΣΟ πολυ*

οπως μπορω και στηριζω τους αγωνες τις καθε ΒΒ ομοσπονδιας ετσι επειδη μπορω και φυσικα θελω θα στηριξω και τους αγωνες της ΙΝΒΑ, ουτε πιεσα καποιον να κατεβει ουτε πιεσα καποιον να απεχει απο αυτον η τους υπολοιπους αγωνες...

προσωπικα δε με πειραξε οταν εχασα απο αθλητες που ειχαν κανει χρηση ΑΑΣ... κανεις δεν τους το απαγορευε στους αγωνες που επαιζα και γω και οτι θελει και μπορει κανει ο καθενας για να δειξει καλυτερος...
θα με πειραζε ομως αν εχανα απο νατουραλ αθλητη σε αγωνες με αντιντοπινγκ, γιατι θα ηξερα οτι κατι δεν εκανα εγω σωστα και οχι επειδη αυτος θα ηταν καλυτερος, ποσο μαλλον αν εχανα στον ιδιο αγωνα απο εναν ντοπαρισμενο...
δεν θα εβγαινα ποτε να πω ομως οτι "ο ταδε αθλητης ειναι π@π@ρ@ς επειδη παιρνει αναβολικα" ... θα εβγαινα ομως να πω οτι "ο ταδε αθλητης ειναι ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ Π@Π@Ρ@Σ επειδη εκανε την πουστι@ του μονο και μονο για να βγει πρωτος και να το παιξει καποιος σε εναν αγωνα που δεν ηταν δικαιο καν να συμμετασχει"

ουτε προπαγανδα κατα των αναβολικων θελω να περασω, ουτε να το παιξω καποιος... ομως ακριβως επειδη κατανοω οτι το ΒΒ δεν γινεται χωρις ΑΑΣ για αυτο θαυμαζω αυτους που προσπαθουν να το πετυχουν χωρις αυτα... και δεν εννοω τους "INBA super heroes" οπως ειπες.. υπαρχουν αλλα ατομα διπλα μου να θαυμασω και να ακολουθησω

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> *xaxaxaxaxaxaxax.. φιλε μου..μου λοιπουν....καμια 10ρια..προλαβαινω?*..*ειμαι και καποιας ηλικιας..βλεπεις..οχι βεβαια σαν τον Ηλια!!χεχεχεχεχεχ*


τασούλη μου με σφάζεις με το γάντι αλλα δεν πειράζει εγω σ αγαπάω  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:   για μενα είτε 10 είτε 50 τίτλους έχει κάποιος το ίδιο είναι όταν είναι φίλος και τον εκτιμώ σαν άνθρωπο , γιατι επειδη είμαστε ενα ερασιτεχνικό άθλημα δεν έχουν όλοι την δυνατότητα να κάνουν προετοιμασίες και να κατεβαίνουν συνέχεια σε αγώνες , αλλα όποτε νοιώθουν ότι θα το χαρούν και θα το κάνουν χωρίς άγχος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Επειδη ολο αυτο πηγαινε πλαγιως σε εμενα θα σου απαντησω χωρις ειρωνεια και χωρις να υπονοω τιποτα...
> Οι λογοι που θελω να κατεβω σε ΟΣΟ γινεται περισσοτερους αγωνες ειναι αυτοι που ανεφερα... το αν θα με δει ο πολυς η ο λιγος κοσμος δε με απασχολει γιατι δεν εχω και δεν περιμενω να κερδισω κατι απο το ΒΒ.
> προσωπικα πιστευω οτι ο ιδιος κοσμος που θα παρακολουθουσε εναν Αγωνα πχ της ΝΑΒΒΑ  θα παρακολουθουσε και εναν αγωνα της ΙΝΒΑ. οι μισοι βεβαια μπορει να το εβλεπαν μονο και μονο για να σχολιασουν... αλλα θυμαμαι οτι και τα αποτελεσματα απο ενα poll στο φορουμ ειχαν δειξει οτι η πλειοψηφια του κοσμου θα ηθελε σε πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο να γινουν αγωνες με αντιντοπινγκ κοντρολ αλλα ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ να γινονταν με τις πιο αξιοκρατικες μεθοδους!!
> 
> οσο για τις ομοσπονδιες που ανεφερες ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και αποδεχομαι τους πρωταθλητες και τις διακρισεις τους! Χαρηκα που οι Ελληνες αθλητες  τα πηγαν καλα στον επαγγελματικο αγωνα της IFBB στη θεσσαλονικη, καμαρωνω που ο κεφαλιανος θα παιξει στο MR olympia και οπως καθε χρονο ετσι και φετος θα κατσω ξημερωματα να δω το live webcast.
>  ΠΟΤΕ δεν αναιρεσα καποιον αθλητη επειδη παιρνει ΑΑΣ... ποσο μαλλον επειδη νικησε.... αλλωστε ο καθενας οτι θελει κανει... "ηταν τεραστιος, ηταν γραμμωμενος, βγηκε πρωτος"
> δεν με πειραξε και δεν τον αναιρεσα... ουτε ειχα παει για να βγω πρωτος...  τον στοχο μου θα ξερω αν τον εχω πετυχει αφοτου δω τις φωτογραφιες... αν ειχα πιασει αξιοπρεπη φορμα, αν μπορεσα να σταθω αξιοπρεπως πανω στην σκηνη κλπ
> 
> το οτι δεν εχω κανει ομως χρηση ΑΑΣ και το οτι θελω να μου δωθει η ευκαιρια να παιξω και σε εναν αγωνα με *σοβαρο* αντιντοπινγκ κοντρολ, να δω τι μπορω να κανω και αναμεσα μονο σε αθλητες που χρησιμοποιουν τα ιδια μεσα και εφοδια με μενα, *δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι η συμμετοχη μου σε τετοιους αγωνες πειραζει ΤΟΟΟΟΣΟ πολυ*
> ...


να ξέρεις δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναφερθεί κάποιος στο πρόσωπό σου συγκεκρημενα γιατι απο τα πόστ σου δεν έχεις δώσει κανένα δικαίωμα , είσαι ενας πολυ καλός αθλητής τα πήγες πολυ καλά στον πρώτο σου αγώνα , γυμνάζεσαι σε ενα γυμναστήριο που εκτός απο την προπονητική σου έχουν μεταδώσει πολυ σπουδαία πράγματα , με κύριο την αθλητική παιδεία και ο τρόπος σκέψης σου είναι σωστός .

απλα για να γίνετε επικοδομητικός διάλογος θα υπάρξουν και αντιπαραθέσεις και όλα αυτα που λέμε δεν είναι λόγια του αέρα αλλα εύλογα ερωτήματα που γενιούνται με την ροή της συζήτησης περι νατουραλ και υπάρχουν πολλα κενα γι αυτο και αυτη η αμφισβήτηση , με κυριο κενό την εφαρμογή των τεστ που εκτός δεν γίνονται όπως λέγετε , δεν γίνονται και όπως πρέπει για να θεωρούνται αξιόπιστα .

επίσης στα ολυμπιακά αθλήματα αυτούς που πιάνουν ντομπαρισμένους αποκλείονται απο τις διοργανώσεις για 2 χρόνια η ανάλογα με το μέγεθος του αδικήματος , τωρα να τούς βάζουν σε ειδική λίστα αυτο πολυ κουφό είναι , μου θυμίζει παλια που αν έκανε κανένα παιδί αδίκημα του ξύριζαν το κεφάλι για τιμωρία , ενω σ αυτα τα τέστ αν τα περάσεις όπως περνάν στα άλλα αθληματα θα είσαι ο σωστός και οι άλλοι που δεν ξέραν και την πάτησαν είναι τα κακα παιδια .

όπως παράδειγμα με την εθνική μας άρσης βαρών τόσα χρόνια που φέρναν τα μετάλεια ήταν η ντρίμ τιμ και μετα όταν απο κάποιο λάθος προγραμματισμό ήταν οι απατεώνες και ας γυμναζόταν και προσπαθούσαν το ίδιο , σε χρόνο , προπόνηση και γινόμαστε υποκριτές ενω ξέρουμε τι γίνετε όσοι ξέρουμε βέβαια μετα τους ρίχνουμε ανάθεμα σαν να ήταν αυτοί τα μόνα μαύρα πρόβατα στον πλανήτη μας .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> μαχαχχαχαχααχχααχχα ποσες ειναι οι πι8ανοτητες να παει καποιος να ρωτησει τον γενικο νικητη χυμα αν παιρνει και ακομα χειροτερα ποσες ειναι οι πιθανοτητες να του απαντησει χυμα ο γενικος νικητης καταφατικα  ,το λιγοτερο αφελες το συμπερασμα σου αυτο .


τα ευκόλως ενοούμενα παραλείπονται , κατ αρχήν είναι άκυρο να ρωτήσει κάποιος εναν πρωταθλητή αν παίρνει αας , αφού αυτό που θα απαντήσει είτε θετικό η αρνητικό δεν αποδεικνύετε 
επίσης είναι κόντρα στούς κανόνες στοιχειώδους ευγενείας.
και δεν θεωρείτε απάτη η υπεκφυγή αλλα έτσι πρέπει δεν θα κάνουν και διαφήμιση των ουσιών , γιατι όσο βγαίνουν προς τα έξω αυτα τόσο προβάλονται και μπαίνουν στο μυαλό του επίδοξου χρήστη , γι αυτο και χρεώνονται περισσότερο οι ββερ γιατι μιλάν πολυ ,θέλει η πο*τ*να να κρυφτεί κι η χαρα δεν την αφήνει,  ενω οι στιβικοι τσιμουδια και καλα κάνουν , θα μου πείτε δεν είναι πιο σωστο να βγαίνουν αυτα στην φόρα ? όχι βεβαια γιατι είναι σαν να βλέπει ο γιός μου 11 χρονών τσόντα .

η να σε ρωτήσει η  γυναίκα σου η να πεί πήγες με άλλη ? δεν γίνετε ποτε να το παραδεχτείς γιατι ο κερατας και να θέλει να εθελοτυφλήσει του αφαιρείς αυτο το δικαίωμα .

έπειτα δεν σημαίνει πως αυτοί που τους αρέσουν να βλέπουν σώματα σαν τον κατλερ η αυτα των επαγγελματιών , είναι υπέρ των  αας η θέλουν να πάρουν και οι ίδιοι , η είναι πολέμιοι των νάτουραλ , είναι όπως μας αρέσει να βλέπουμε εξτρίμ σπόρ , αλλα εμείς δεν έχουμε τα κότσια η την διάθεση να το κάνουμε .

η επειδη μας αρέσει να βλέπουμε και καμια τσόντα δεν σημαίνει ότι σώνει και καλά θα γίνουμε πορνοστάρ .

και το ξαναλέω είναι στην κρίση καθαρα του καθένα να αποκτήσουμε παιδεία και συνείδηση ώστε επιλογή μας να είναι να μην πάρουμε φάρμακα και όχι επειδη μας φοβερίζουν με κυρώσεις , γιατι αλλιώς μια χαρα τα κοροιδεύουν τα τέστ και θα φαίνονται όλοι που έχουν τις γνώσεις παρθενοπιπίτσες , εφόσον τα τεστ θα βγούν αρνητικα .

και έχουμε πεί και εγω ειδικα έλοιωσα τα δάχτυλά μου να το γράφω , όποιος έχει το ταλέντο και την όρεξη να αγωνιστεί μπορεί να το κάνει άνετα και στα αμελέτητά του τι κάνουν οι άλλοι αν παίρνουν η δεν παίρνουν , αυτα είναι κατινιές και πώς ? μα συμμετέχοντας σε αγώνες φίτνες και θα πεί πάλι κανείς ,   μα και εκεί εφόσον δεν γινονται τεστ μπορεί να πάρουν και εγω θα πώ δέστε τις κατηγορίες φίτνες και αυτες νατουραλ ολύμπια και δείτε διαφορές οι νατουραλ είναι πολυ πιο τεράστιοι , οπότε είναι ανθρωπίνως εφικτο να φτιάξει κάποιος σωμα φίτνες νατουραλ , αν δεν τόχει δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος έχει και άλλα αθλήματα μπάλα , μπάσκετ , βόλευ , σώνει και καλα ββερ όλοι θα γίνουν

το ότι μπορεί η παίρνουν κάποιοι λίγο μαρμελάδα σε φίτνες αγώνες αυτο δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί κάποιος με φυσικό τρόπο να φτάσει σ αυτα τα επίπεδα και επιτρέψετέ μου να γνωρίζω πολυ καλα αυτο το θέμα γιατι έχω πολλα χρόνια στο κουρμπέτι και δεν είναι θέμα εξυπνάδας αλλα εμπειρίας

----------


## Kazmaier

> τα ευκόλως ενοούμενα παραλείπονται , κατ αρχήν είναι άκυρο να ρωτήσει κάποιος εναν πρωταθλητή αν παίρνει αας , αφού αυτό που θα απαντήσει είτε θετικό η αρνητικό δεν αποδεικνύετε 
> επίσης είναι κόντρα στούς κανόνες στοιχειώδους ευγενείας.
> και δεν θεωρείτε απάτη η υπεκφυγή αλλα έτσι πρέπει δεν θα κάνουν και διαφήμιση των ουσιών , γιατι όσο βγαίνουν προς τα έξω αυτα τόσο προβάλονται και μπαίνουν στο μυαλό του επίδοξου χρήστη , γι αυτο και χρεώνονται περισσότερο οι ββερ γιατι μιλάν πολυ ,θέλει η πο*τ*να να κρυφτεί κι η χαρα δεν την αφήνει,  ενω οι στιβικοι τσιμουδια και καλα κάνουν , θα μου πείτε δεν είναι πιο σωστο να βγαίνουν αυτα στην φόρα ? όχι βεβαια γιατι είναι σαν να βλέπει ο γιός μου 11 χρονών τσόντα .
> 
> η να σε ρωτήσει η  γυναίκα σου η να πεί πήγες με άλλη ? δεν γίνετε ποτε να το παραδεχτείς γιατι ο κερατας και να θέλει να εθελοτυφλήσει του αφαιρείς αυτο το δικαίωμα .
> 
> έπειτα δεν σημαίνει πως αυτοί που τους αρέσουν να βλέπουν σώματα σαν τον κατλερ η αυτα των επαγγελματιών , είναι υπέρ των  αας η θέλουν να πάρουν και οι ίδιοι , η είναι πολέμιοι των νάτουραλ , είναι όπως μας αρέσει να βλέπουμε εξτρίμ σπόρ , αλλα εμείς δεν έχουμε τα κότσια η την διάθεση να το κάνουμε .
> 
> η επειδη μας αρέσει να βλέπουμε και καμια τσόντα δεν σημαίνει ότι σώνει και καλά θα γίνουμε πορνοστάρ .
> ...


συμφωνουμε ηλια, γιαυτο και γελασα , ειναι ακυρο εντελως να το ρωτησει καποιος αυτο και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση για τους λογους που ανεφερες να απαντησει θετικα καποιος

----------


## beefmeup

> μαχαχχαχαχααχχααχχα ποσες ειναι οι πι8ανοτητες να  παει καποιος να ρωτησει τον γενικο νικητη χυμα αν παιρνει και ακομα  χειροτερα ποσες ειναι οι πιθανοτητες να του απαντησει χυμα ο γενικος  νικητης καταφατικα  ,το λιγοτερο αφελες το συμπερασμα σου αυτο .


το λιγοτερο αφελες συμπερασμα μου τυχαινει να ειναι η γνωμη μου κ αυτην ποσταρα σε συναρτηση με οσους ξερω που παρακολουθουν σοβαρα το αθλημα.
επεισης η ερωτηση ηταν ρητορικη που σημαινει οτι δεν περιμενα το σχολιο σου κ το(ιντερνετικο) γελιο σου,για να μαθω την απαντηση,γιατι την ηξερα απο πριν κ αυτο ακριβως τονισα :01. Unsure: 
στα αθληματα τις επιδοσεις χειροκροτουν ολοι,κ κανεις δεν νοιαζεται για το "πως"..
αυτοι που πραγματικα νοιαζονται ειναι ψευτοηθικολογοι..

κ για να απαντησω συγκεκριμενα γιατι καιρος ειναι να πεσουν οι μασκες φιλε..




> μαχαχχαχαχααχχααχχα* ποσες ειναι οι πι8ανοτητες να παει καποιος να ρωτησει τον γενικο νικητη χυμα*


*μπορει να μην τον ρωταει κατα προσωπο,αλλα μεσω internet βρισκει τα @@χιδια να κανει υποτημιτικα σχολια τυπου"αυτος σιγουρα θα περνει φαρμακα".
ενω λοιπον πισω απο μια οθονη μπορουμε ανετα να ακυρωνουμε εναν ανθρωπο κ την προσπαθεια του,απο κοντα ζοριζομαστε.*
οταν λοιπον αυτου,του "οποιουδηποτε" του φυτρωσουν @@@δια μες το παντελονι,κ παει να τον ρωτησει κατα προσωπο τοτε μιλαμε σοβαρα.
ολοι κραζουν,αλλα ολοι το βουτανε το δαχτυλο στο μελι..απλα αυτοι που ειναι αντρες το παραδεχονται η δεν τους νοιαζει γιατι δεν εχουν κομπλεξ φιλε.
η πραγματικοτητα φιλε αυτη,ειναι απλη κ ωραια..τα υπολοιπα,για να χαμε να λεγαμε..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> το λιγοτερο αφελες συμπερασμα μου τυχαινει να ειναι η γνωμη μου κ αυτην ποσταρα σε συναρτηση με οσους ξερω που παρακολουθουν σοβαρα το αθλημα.
> επεισης η ερωτηση ηταν ρητορικη που σημαινει οτι δεν περιμενα το σχολιο σου κ το(ιντερνετικο) γελιο σου,για να μαθω την απαντηση,γιατι την ηξερα απο πριν κ αυτο ακριβως τονισα
> στα αθληματα τις επιδοσεις χειροκροτουν ολοι,κ κανεις δεν νοιαζεται για το "πως"..
> αυτοι που πραγματικα νοιαζονται ειναι ψευτοηθικολογοι..
> 
> κ για να απαντησω συγκεκριμενα γιατι καιρος ειναι να πεσουν οι μασκες φιλε..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



έτσι είναι διονύση με θυμίζει κάποιες περιπτώσεις ανθρώπων που είναι πολέμιοι των γκέυ αλλα αυτοί κατα τ άλλα μπάζουν απο απο πίσω , έτσι γίνετε και στα αας , πολλοι κατακρίνουν άλλα βάζουν όπως λές το δάχτυλο στο μελι .

ο σκοπός είναι να αποφεύγετε η χρήση αυτων των ουσιών κατα συνείδηση και όχι απο τον φόβο , γιατι μην ξεχνάμε και το απαγορευμένο καμια φορα τραβάει το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## a.minidis

> τασούλη μου με σφάζεις με το γάντι αλλα δεν πειράζει εγω σ αγαπάω   για μενα είτε 10 είτε 50 τίτλους έχει κάποιος το ίδιο είναι όταν είναι φίλος και τον εκτιμώ σαν άνθρωπο , γιατι επειδη είμαστε ενα ερασιτεχνικό άθλημα δεν έχουν όλοι την δυνατότητα να κάνουν προετοιμασίες και να κατεβαίνουν συνέχεια σε αγώνες , αλλα όποτε νοιώθουν ότι θα το χαρούν και θα το κάνουν χωρίς άγχος


..*Λιακο μου..""η κολονια"μεταξυ μας κρατη χρονια αδερφε..και το οτι το ηθος,και ο χαρακτηρας σου ηταν ..και ειναι προς μιμιση προς τους "νεους"στο χωρο,και ενας απο τους λογους που συνεχισα το αγωνιστηκο.* :03. Thumb up: *.αλλα με ενοχλει απιστευτα.* :01. Cursing: *.η ""ανεση"'στο να λεει ο καθενας..κυριολεκτικα μερικες φορες ΟΤΙ ΝΑΝΕ* :02. Shock: *και δεν προσεχουν  ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ (αθλητες μεγαλοι στον χωρο) πως "ακουμπαν"τα ""ευαισθητα"'θεματα..ατομα που εχουν τουλαχιστον αν μη τι αλλο απο ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ εμπειρια και γνωση,αποδεδειγμενα* *στο β.β..!!και θα το πω τελευτεα φορα..να μην ειμαι και..κουραστικος..ΟΠΟΙΟς ΜΠΟΡΕΙ..Ας ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ*  :01. Wink: !!..*ο νωο...νοειτο!* :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## bodystyle

kuyosi moody.2 χρονιές mr olymbia της inba. Eλένχεται  τουλάχιστον 7 φορές  τον χρόνο από την wadda kai την inba kai σχεδόν κάθε μήνα από την εταιρεία  που σπονσοράρεται.Μεγάλες οι δυνατότητες  ανάπτυξης του ανθρ.  σώματος ,τελικά .  Μπείτε στην σελίδα του να διαβάσετε  ..

----------


## a.minidis

> kuyosi moody.2 χρονιές mr olymbia της inba. Eλένχεται  τουλάχιστον 7 φορές  τον χρόνο από την wadda kai την inba kai σχεδόν κάθε μήνα από την εταιρεία  που σπονσοράρεται.Μεγάλες οι δυνατότητες  ανάπτυξης του ανθρ.  σώματος ,τελικά .  Μπείτε στην σελίδα του να διαβάσετε  ..


*Αχχχ.ρε γιαννιο!!ξερεις ποσο εκτιμηση σου εχω και πραγματικα θεωρω οτι εισαι απο τους λιγους..που πολεμαν με ""σφεντονα"'και οι αλλοι με μπαζουκα!!* :01. Mr. Green: ,*Αλλα το αυτο περι αντιτοπινγκ..κτλπ//ειναι αστειο να το συζηταμε..ειναι τοσο ευκολο πλεων να το περνας και ειδικα αυτου του ειδους τα τεστ..και υπαρχουν αας,που δεν "πιανονται"'και χρειαζεται ειδικα τεστ..και ΠΟΛΥΕΞΟΔΑ* :01. Wink: ..*και ειδικα οταν υπαρχει εταιρεια.!!!!.οσο ειναι στο στιβο σε πρωταθλητικο επιπεδο..εεε αλλο τοσο ειναι και δω..δεν θελω ..και δεν ειναι σωστο να πω λεπτομερειες,αλλα ας κανει ο καθενας αυτο που μπορει καλητερα..χωρις ""ΚΑΜΠΑΝΕς""* :02. Clown2: *""ΒΙΟΛΙΑ¨¨**και να θαυμαζουμαι τον καθενα,γιαυτο που κανει..και την προσπαθεια του!!**(με εκτιμηση και σεβασμο μιλω προς ΟΛΟΥς που κανουν με θυσιες αυτο που αγαπουν....και δεν το συνεχιζω*  :01. Wink: *))*

----------


## GREEK POWER

> *Αχχχ.ρε γιαννιο!!ξερεις ποσο εκτιμηση σου εχω και πραγματικα θεωρω οτι εισαι απο τους λιγους..που πολεμαν με ""σφεντονα"'και οι αλλοι με μπαζουκα!!*,*Αλλα το αυτο περι αντιτοπινγκ..κτλπ//ειναι αστειο να το συζηταμε..ειναι τοσο ευκολο πλεων να το περνας και ειδικα αυτου του ειδους τα τεστ..και υπαρχουν αας,που δεν "πιανονται"'και χρειαζεται ειδικα τεστ..και ΠΟΛΥΕΞΟΔΑ*..*και ειδικα οταν υπαρχει εταιρεια.!!!!.οσο ειναι στο στιβο σε πρωταθλητικο επιπεδο..εεε αλλο τοσο ειναι και δω..δεν θελω ..και δεν ειναι σωστο να πω λεπτομερειες,αλλα ας κανει ο καθενας αυτο που μπορει καλητερα..χωρις ""ΚΑΜΠΑΝΕς""**""ΒΙΟΛΙΑ¨¨**και να θαυμαζουμαι τον καθενα,γιαυτο που κανει..και την προσπαθεια του!!**(με εκτιμηση και σεβασμο μιλω προς ΟΛΟΥς που κανουν με θυσιες αυτο που αγαπουν....και δεν το συνεχιζω* *))*


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτός αν κατεβεί σε αγώνες φίτνες σούπερ μπόντυ η αθλέτικ άνετα κερδίζει , αυτο πρός απάντηση όσων νομίζουν πως στο ββ δεν μπορεί κάποιος να κερδίσει και νάτουραλ και ας μην γίνονται τεστ .

αλλα όπως είπε και ο τασος , τα τέστ ενας που ξέρει για πλάκα τα περνάει , άντε και αυτός που τον κάνουν τεστ όπως λέει 7 φορές τον χρόνο και ποιός να τον πιστέψει εφόσον αυτός μόνος τα γράφει , γιάννης κερνάει γιάννης πίνει που λέμε , αυτα δεν είναι αποδείξεις , εδω είδαμε τι έγινε στην ιταλία , κρατάμε τα χειροπιαστα πράγματα 
και σιγα τωρα να μην ασχολείθηκε η wadda με το ββ , άντε η ινβα μπορεί αλλα αυτό δεν λέει κατι και ειδικα η εταιρία του τωρα που εκείνο που την νοιάζει είναι να βγαίνει πρώτος και να τον βοηθάει ώστε να παίρνει τα καλύτερα και μη ανιχνεύσιμα πράματα ,αυτα είναι τόσο αξιόπιστα όσο αξιόπιστο είναι όταν λέει κάποιος αθλητής δεν έχω πάρει τίποτε , αλλα απλα δεν μας νοιάζει δεν είμαστε κατίνες , για το τι κάνει ο καθένας

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ειδικα η εταιρία που τον σπονσοράρει θα τού κάνει τεστ και καθε 15 μέρες να βλέπουν πόσσο γρήγορα θα καθαρίσει απο τις ουσίες και πόσο χρόνο μένει το καθε νταλαβέρι στο σώμα , γιατι αλλιώς ποιός ο λόγος η εταιρία καθε 3 και λίγο να τον κάνει τεστ , αφου αν έχουν συμβόλαιο με ποινική ρήτρα θα του πεί κάνε ότι γουστάρεις αν όμως πιαστείς την έβαψες , οπότε αυτός μαζί με την εταιρία του βαδίζουν χέρι χέρι .

αλλα που είναι λοιπόν το περίεργο όταν κάποιος με αυτη την φόρμα δηλώνει νατουραλ και κάποιος με υποδεέστερη φαρμακωμένος σώνει και καλα .

----------


## a.minidis

> ειδικα η εταιρία που τον σπονσοράρει θα τού κάνει τεστ και καθε 15 μέρες να βλέπουν πόσσο γρήγορα θα καθαρίσει απο τις ουσίες και πόσο χρόνο μένει το καθε νταλαβέρι στο σώμα , γιατι αλλιώς ποιός ο λόγος η εταιρία καθε 3 και λίγο να τον κάνει τεστ , αφου αν έχουν συμβόλαιο με ποινική ρήτρα θα του πεί κάνε ότι γουστάρεις αν όμως πιαστείς την έβαψες , οπότε αυτός μαζί με την εταιρία του βαδίζουν χέρι χέρι .
> 
> αλλα που είναι λοιπόν το περίεργο όταν κάποιος με αυτη την φόρμα δηλώνει νατουραλ και κάποιος με υποδεέστερη φαρμακωμένος σώνει και καλα .


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

και κατι μπαμ μπαμ. μια συνθεση με αο και ινσ***ινη, μαζι με μια πολυ γρηγορη τε**στο,και αντε πιαστο..

δεν ανιχνευετε με τιποτα.. εε μα εσκασα.. :01. Wink:

----------


## a.minidis

> και κατι μπαμ μπαμ. μια συνθεση με αο και ινσ***ινη, μαζι με μια πολυ γρηγορη τε**στο,και αντε πιαστο..
> 
> δεν ανιχνευετε με τιποτα.. εε μα εσκασα..


*ΖΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ ΘΕΟςςςςς**!!!!!!* :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## m3ssias

> τωρα και εγω ας γραψω κατι ψιλο οφ. 
> 
> αυτο που ξερω εγω λοιπον, ειναι πως πολλοι που το παιζουν νατουραλ και διαφημιζοντε, το κανουν πιο πολυ για να τσιμπισουν και μερικα περσοναλ απο καποια ατομα καλωπιστα και να κανουν και το μεροκαματακι τους.
> αυτοι που διαφημιζοντε εεε!!  το τονιζω. υπαρχουν και οι νατουραλ αθλητες, που ειναι ετσι για την παρτη τος καιμονο, και τους χειροκροτουν αλλοι αντι να το κανουν οι ιδοι για τον εαυτο τουτς που ειναι αξιοι θαυμασμου. γιαυτο λοιπον τον νου σας!!


Πολυ σωστος Γιανναρα..... :03. Clap:

----------


## m3ssias

> ..*Λιακο μου..""η κολονια"μεταξυ μας κρατη χρονια αδερφε..και το οτι το ηθος,και ο χαρακτηρας σου ηταν ..και ειναι προς μιμιση προς τους "νεους"στο χωρο,και ενας απο τους λογους που συνεχισα το αγωνιστηκο.**.αλλα με ενοχλει απιστευτα.**.η ""ανεση"'στο να λεει ο καθενας..κυριολεκτικα μερικες φορες ΟΤΙ ΝΑΝΕ**και δεν προσεχουν  ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ (αθλητες μεγαλοι στον χωρο) πως "ακουμπαν"τα ""ευαισθητα"'θεματα..ατομα που εχουν τουλαχιστον αν μη τι αλλο απο ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ εμπειρια και γνωση,αποδεδειγμενα* *στο β.β..!!και θα το πω τελευτεα φορα..να μην ειμαι και..κουραστικος..ΟΠΟΙΟς ΜΠΟΡΕΙ..Ας ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ* !!..*ο νωο...νοειτο!*


Τασο θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου φιλε σε ολα τα ποστς... Ας κανει επιτελους ο καθενας αυτο που μπορει και γουσταρει, αλλα παντα με σεβασμο στους συναθλητες νατουραλ και μη.... Εγω πρωσωπικα περιμενα να δω πρωταθλητες νατουραλ με πολυ μικροτερες διαστασεις.... Καποια πραγματα βγαζουν ματι... Εγω πιστευω πως το πραγματικο cheat και η πραγματικη κοροιδια ειναι να κατεβαινεις με σωμα σαν του Lee Haney και να το παιζεις "νατουραλ", οπως ειδα σε κατι φωτο πιο πανω.... Ξερω πολυ καλα πως ο Γιατζογλου , ο savage η ο Zakk lio ειναι νατουραλ αθλητες, και τους θαυμαζω γι αυτο, ειλικρινα, αν επεζαν εδω κοντα θα κατεβαινα να τους δω και να τους στηριξω... Αυτοι μαλιστα! Αλλα οχι ρε παιδια κατι τερατα με τα δαφνινα στεφανια που ειναι σαν τον Lee Hanney να παιζουν σε νατουραλ!! Εκει ειμαι καθετος και πιστευω οτι με κοροιδευουν στα μουτρα...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Καποτε μας κατηγορουσαν (αθλητες του ΒΒ) οτι για να φτασουμε στο επιπεδο που ειμασταν καναμε χρηση ουσιων. 

Εμεις λεγαμε οτι ειμασταν "καθαροι" !

Συνεχηζαν μετα απο λιγο και ελεγαν :" καλα αν επαιρνα και εγω οτι περνετε θα γινομουν και εγω ετσι" !

Οι εποχες αλλαξαν και τωρα εμεις αμφισβητουμε τους natural , πηραμε δηλ την θεση αυτων που μας κοιτουσαν με μισο ματι καποτε, και οι natural την θεση τη δικη μας.....

Η *MONH* κοινη  ομοιοτητα τοτε και τωρα στο ολο θεμα ειναι : "Αν εισαι μαγκας παρε και εσυ και γινε σαν εμας"

----------


## a.minidis

> Καποτε μας κατηγορουσαν (αθλητες του ΒΒ) οτι για να φτασουμε στο επιπεδο που ειμασταν καναμε χρηση ουσιων. 
> 
> Εμεις λεγαμε οτι ειμασταν "καθαροι" !
> 
> Συνεχηζαν μετα απο λιγο και ελεγαν :" καλα αν επαιρνα και εγω οτι περνετε θα γινομουν και εγω ετσι" !
> 
> Οι εποχες αλλαξαν και τωρα εμεις αμφισβητουμε τους natural , πηραμε δηλ την θεση αυτων που μας κοιτουσαν με μισο ματι καποτε, και οι natural την θεση τη δικη μας.....
> 
> Η *MONH* κοινη  ομοιοτητα τοτε και τωρα στο ολο θεμα ειναι : "Αν εισαι μαγκας παρε και εσυ και γινε σαν εμας"


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## zakk lio

> *Αχχχ.ρε γιαννιο!!ξερεις ποσο εκτιμηση σου εχω και πραγματικα θεωρω οτι εισαι απο τους λιγους..που πολεμαν με ""σφεντονα"'και οι αλλοι με μπαζουκα!!*


συμφωνω με ολη την απαντηση αλλα εγω θα ηθελα να επικεντρωθω σε αυτο το κομματι  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
οχι επειδη το ειπε ενας τυχαιος, αλλα επειδη το λεει ενας "επαγγελματιας" του χωρου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## zakk lio

Κυριε τριανταφυλλου απο τις γνωσεις και την εμπειρια που εχετε, πιστευετε πως ο Kiyoshi Moody μπορει να ειναι οντως νατουραλ?
(και λεω μπορει, γιατι δεν αναφερομαι στον συγκεκριμενο αθλητη γιατι μπορει να ισχυουν αυτα που ειπατε) εννοω αν εχει τις δυνατοτητες το ανθρωπινο σωμα να φτασει σε τετοιο επιπεδο, με οση προσπαθεια και πειθαρχια πρεπει *χωρις* χημικη υποστηριξη

στατιστικα να αναφερω οτι ο kiyoshi εχει υψος 1.77 και αγωνιστικο βαρος 89-90 κιλα ...
ειναι 40χρονων και προπονειται απο τα 19, ενω αυστηρο BB κανει 14 χρονια...

http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/thenaturalone/

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Καποτε μας κατηγορουσαν (αθλητες του ΒΒ) οτι για να φτασουμε στο επιπεδο που ειμασταν καναμε χρηση ουσιων. 
> 
> Εμεις λεγαμε οτι ειμασταν "καθαροι" !
> 
> Συνεχηζαν μετα απο λιγο και ελεγαν :" καλα αν επαιρνα και εγω οτι περνετε θα γινομουν και εγω ετσι" !
> 
> Οι εποχες αλλαξαν και τωρα εμεις αμφισβητουμε τους natural , πηραμε δηλ την θεση αυτων που μας κοιτουσαν με μισο ματι καποτε, και οι natural την θεση τη δικη μας.....
> 
> Η *MONH* κοινη  ομοιοτητα τοτε και τωρα στο ολο θεμα ειναι : "Αν εισαι μαγκας παρε και εσυ και γινε σαν εμας"


οι καιροί αλλάζουν γιατι αλλάζουμε και μείς , απλα εγω εκείνο που θυμάμε είναι να κατεβαίνω σε αγώνες και ούτε να με νοιάζει τι παίρνουν και τι κάνουν οι άλλοι γιατι απλα δεν ξέραμε , δεν έχω πεί ποτε έχασα γιατι ο άλλος πήρε και γω όχι , ειδικα για πράγματα που δεν αποδεικνύονται , μάλιστα νομίζαμε αυτοι που είναι πιο τεράστιοι έκαναν πιο πολυ προπόνηση απο μας .

αλλα πολυ το έχουμε κουράσει το θέμα , εγω έχω λοιώσει να γράφω πως ενα σώμα ανταγωνιστικό μπορεί να γίνει και χωρίς φάρμακα και μάλιστα να κερδίσει αγώνα , αλλα παλια όπως εχω πεί το ββ είναι το σημερινό φίτνες .

καποιοι μπορεί να αμφισβητούν αυτα που λέω ξεχνώντας ότι αυτα που λέω εγω, δεν τα διάβασα , ούτε μου τα είπε κανείς,  αλλα τα έζησα και ερχόμαστε μετα απο όλα αυτα να βλέπουμε φωτο που αυτοί που λέω εγω δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με αυτούς στις φωτο σε όγκο και μυικότητα και ενω μπορεί να μην πιστεύουν ότι αθλητες κατεβαιναν σε αγώνες χωρίς αας , παρ όλα αυτα πιστεύουν ότι αυτοί έγιναν χωρίς αας και είναι νατουραλ επειδη κατεβαίνουν στην νατουραλ ομοσπονδία , εδω είναι κοινό μυστικό ότι και στα ολυμπιακά αθλήματα παίρνουν και αυτούς τούς βγάζουμε παρθενοπιπίτσες , αυτη είναι η ένστασή γιατι εγω είμαι αυτός που πάντα έλεγα ένας αθλητής ταλέντο μπορεί να κερδίσει έναν που παίρνει αας και εχω φέρει παραδείγματα με φωτο , πολυ καιρό πριν , γιατι δεν είναι δυνατόν να κατέβαζα εγω πιτσιρικάδες σε αγώνες και να παίρναν κρυφα έστω και ασπιρίνη , ούτε μια στο εκατομύριο .

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Κυριε τριανταφυλλου απο τις γνωσεις και την εμπειρια που εχετε, πιστευετε πως ο Kiyoshi Moody μπορει να ειναι οντως νατουραλ?
> (και λεω μπορει, γιατι δεν αναφερομαι στον συγκεκριμενο αθλητη γιατι μπορει να ισχυουν αυτα που ειπατε) εννοω αν εχει τις δυνατοτητες το ανθρωπινο σωμα να φτασει σε τετοιο επιπεδο, με οση προσπαθεια και πειθαρχια πρεπει *χωρις* χημικη υποστηριξη
> 
> στατιστικα να αναφερω οτι ο kiyoshi εχει υψος 1.77 και αγωνιστικο βαρος 89-90 κιλα ...
> 
> http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/thenaturalone/



απο τότε που δημιουργήθηκε αυτο το θέμα μπαίνουμε στο τρυπάκι να σχολιάζουμε αν πήρε η δεν πήρε , που εγω αυτο ποτε δεν το έκανα, αλλα με τα δικά μου δεδομένα όπως θυμάμε τον εαυτό μου απο τον καιρό που ξεκίνησα μόνο με μια πρωτείνη και πολυβιταμίνη , είχα φτάσει σε ενα επίπεδο που θυμάμε όλοι με ρωτούσαν τι παίρνεις ,(χωρίς να είμαι σε καμία περίπτωση σ αυτο το επίπεδο)  ειδικα αν κάποιος αρχίσει απο μικρή ηλικία τότε που το σώμα παράγει αυξητική ορμόνη και η τεστοστερόνη βρίσκετε σε υψηλα επίπεδα όχι σε όλους αλλα κάποια άτομα έχουν και αυτο το πλεονέκτημα , μάλιστα αν βρώ θα ποστάρω κάτι παλιές ορμονικές εξετάσεις που είχα κάνει και τα επίπεδα τεστοστερόνης ήταν πάνω απο το ανώτερο φυσιολογικό , τότε αν γυμναστεί σωστα και κάνει σωστη διατροφή και εκμεταλευόμενος τις ορμόνες μπορεί να φτάσει σε υψηλά επίπεδα .

μάλιστα ένας που έχει αυτα τα πλεονεκτήματα που προανέφερα  γραμώνει και πιο εύκολα δεν κρατάει νερά όπως οι χρήστες αας και δεν χρειάζετε καθόλου διουρητικα , η μόνο φυσικα .

επίσης ενας που θέλει να φτάσει σε υψηλό επίπεδο νάτουραλ δεν κάνει αυτη την προπόνηση και διατροφή αλλα έχει άλλες μεθόδους και καλό είναι όποιοι ενδιαφέρονται να ψαχτούν , ενα παράδειγμα ήταν 2-3 αθλητες το 89-90 που είχα κατεβάσει σε αγώνες έκαναν ενα τελείως διαφορετικό πρόγραμμα προπόνησης και ακολουθούσε μια περίοδος της ημέρας νηστείας ώστε να έχουμε αυξημένη παραγωγή ορμονών και διαφορετικό στύλ προπόνησης , ένα πρόγραμμα όπως το "cybergeniks the system"    κάποιοι παλιοί ίσως να το θυμούνται ,

αλλα αυτός που ανέφερες δεν αμφιβάλω ότι μπορεί να μην παίρνει τίποτε , αλλα σε κάποια φαση αν έχει πάρει και έχει κάνει υποδομή αυτα δεν φεύγουν , αν συνέχιζε θα γινόταν διπλάσιος αν σταματήσει πάλι διατηρεί μια αξιοπρεπεί μάζα στο επίπεδο που είναι τώρα , οπότε είναι άσκοπο να κάνουμε τούς μάντεις βλέποντας αθλητες απο φωτο , γιατι η φωτο αν βάλουμε ενα ολύμπια δίπλα σ αυτον και σε διαφορετικές φωτο μπορεί να δείχνουν και ίδιοι , ενας κοντός να φαίνετε ψηλός κ.ο.κ , οπότε είναι άκυρο να κρίνουμε απο φωτο , αλλα αν τον δώ στην πραγματικότητα και στην προπόνηση μπορώ άνετα να καταλάβω , ειδικα σε περίοδο όγκου , απο πολλα σημεία και απο τις κλειδώσεις του που σε εναν χρήστη είναι πρησμένες 

αλλα είπαμε αν παίρνει (δεν θέλω να ονομάσω εδω ουσίες ) αυτα που καθαρίζουν εύκολα και έχουν μικρή διάρκεια στο σώμα , κόλεμαν δεν γίνετε αλλα μια τέτοια εμφάνηση μπορεί να έχει.

εδω είπα παραπάνω για κάτι κατσαπλιάδες που κατεβαίνουν στην παραλία μόνο και παίρνουν για να φτιάξουν ενα σώμα που γίνετε χωρίς τίποτε , αυτο μπορούν τα παιδια όπως ο γιάννης η ο νίκος που είναι ακόμη αγωνιστικοί (γιατι εγω τωρα δεν είμαι και αν θέλω μπορώ να κατεβω νατουραλ και θα είμαι σίγουρα 95 κιλα μπορει και κοντα στα100) και να δούν όλα αυτα τα χρόνια που ασχολούνται συστηματικα τι πρόοδο έχουν και με βάση στατιστικής να υπολογίσουν πόσα κιλα μυς έβαζαν στο ξεκίνημα στην συνέχεια και τελευταία γιατι κάπου υπάρχει και ο κορεσμός και έτσι μπορούν να καταλάβουν , αλλα εγω πιστεύω το σώμα έχει δυνατότητες να φτάσει σε τέτοιο επίπεδο αλλα σε πολύ λίγα άτομα και ακόμη και αν γίνετε μόνο σε λίγους με γενετικα και πάλι χρειάζετε όχι μόνο σωματικό αλλα και πνευματικο ταλέντο να έχουν γαιδουρινή υπομονή για διάρκεια , έτσι όμως θα κατέβαιναν σε αγώνες νατουραλ μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα του ενος χεριού


έπειτα κατι πολυ βασικό αυτός είναι καμια 40 χρονών και να ξέρετε βλέπουμε μερικούς μεγάλους σε ηλικία και λέμε φαίνονται τεράστιοι και κομμάτια , μα  αν παίρνεις αυξητικη και τεστο , αυτες τις ποσότητες στο αίμα δεν τις έχουν ούτε οι πιτσιρικάδες και γι αυτο το παίζουν μάγκες , ενω στην πραγματικότητα οι ορμόνες πάνε περίπατο και σε μεγάλη ηλικία 45-50 μπορείς να διατηρήσεις απλα τους μυς κοντα στα παλια επιπεδα αλλα δεν μπορείς να μεγαλώσεις άλλο , ο κόλεμαν ακόμη και με αας μπορεί να γίνει καλός αλλα σε καμία περίπτωση ανώτερος απ ότι ήταν , έως εκεί που θυμάτε η μνήμη του σώματος , γι αυτο και οι μεγάλοι μπορούν να γυμνάζονται με ελαφρυα κιλα και να κρατάν μάζα , αν όμως δεν την είχαν αυτα τα κιλα δεν θα επέτρεπαν να την χτίσουν .

αυτός λοιπόν που ανέφερες πιο εύκολα βγάζουμε συμπέρασμα αν τον δούμε διαδοχικα σε παλιές φωτο απο το ξεκίνημα ώς τωρα και την εξέλιξη που είχε και αν δούμε καμια τρελή διαφορα μεταξύ 35 και 40 εκεί θέλει τράβηγμα το αυτάκι , γιατι οι νατουραλ βλέπουν μικρές διαφορες σε βάθος χρόνου και θέλει υπομονή και σταθερότητα , εγω στις αρχές τον χρόνο έβαζα 3 κιλα κρέας πάνω μου μετα είχα πέσει στα 2 με πειθαρχεία και γεννετικα που έτρωγα ότι ήθελα και μυς γινόταν , αλλα δεν νομίζω αν συνέχηζα έτσι να έδειχνα έτσι όπως αυτος στις φωτο , αλλα είπαμε είναι και το τρύκ των φωτο που μπορεί κάποιος με λεπτες κλειδώσεις και σχετικα κοντός να δείχνει μεγαλύτερος απ ότι είναι

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> οι καιροί αλλάζουν γιατι αλλάζουμε και μείς , απλα εγω εκείνο που θυμάμε είναι να κατεβαίνω σε αγώνες και ούτε να με νοιάζει τι παίρνουν και τι κάνουν οι άλλοι γιατι απλα δεν ξέραμε , δεν έχω πεί ποτε έχασα γιατι ο άλλος πήρε και γω όχι , ειδικα για πράγματα που δεν αποδεικνύονται , μάλιστα νομίζαμε αυτοι που είναι πιο τεράστιοι έκαναν πιο πολυ προπόνηση απο μας .
> 
> αλλα πολυ το έχουμε κουράσει το θέμα , εγω έχω λοιώσει να γράφω πως ενα σώμα ανταγωνιστικό μπορεί να γίνει και χωρίς φάρμακα και μάλιστα να κερδίσει αγώνα , αλλα παλια όπως εχω πεί το ββ είναι το σημερινό φίτνες .
> 
> καποιοι μπορεί να αμφισβητούν αυτα που λέω ξεχνώντας ότι αυτα που λέω εγω, δεν τα διάβασα , ούτε μου τα είπε κανείς,  αλλα τα έζησα και ερχόμαστε μετα απο όλα αυτα να βλέπουμε φωτο που αυτοί που λέω εγω δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με αυτούς στις φωτο σε όγκο και μυικότητα και ενω μπορεί να μην πιστεύουν ότι αθλητες κατεβαιναν σε αγώνες χωρίς αας , παρ όλα αυτα πιστεύουν ότι αυτοί έγιναν χωρίς αας και είναι νατουραλ επειδη κατεβαίνουν στην νατουραλ ομοσπονδία , εδω είναι κοινό μυστικό ότι και στα ολυμπιακά αθλήματα παίρνουν και αυτούς τούς βγάζουμε παρθενοπιπίτσες , αυτη είναι η ένστασή γιατι εγω είμαι αυτός που πάντα έλεγα ένας αθλητής ταλέντο μπορεί να κερδίσει έναν που παίρνει αας και εχω φέρει παραδείγματα με φωτο , πολυ καιρό πριν , γιατι δεν είναι δυνατόν να κατέβαζα εγω πιτσιρικάδες σε αγώνες και να παίρναν κρυφα έστω και ασπιρίνη , ούτε μια στο εκατομύριο .


Ρε Ηλια οντως το εχουμε κουρασει το θεμα !

Αφηστε τους να κανουν αυτο που ξερουν καλυτερα !

Και αυτο που λεμε εμεις* "μπορω και εγω να περασω τα τεστ"* σου ειπα ακουγετε σαν αυτο που εμεις ακουγαμε *"και εγω αμα παρω ετσι θα γινω"*

[YOUTUBE=J6Iz_vwhKgI]J6Iz_vwhKgI[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## bodystyle

:02. Welcome: 
Η  inba στην Αστραλία είναι πολύ καλά όργανωμένη.Με πολλούς αγώνες ,με πάρα πολλά μέλη με  εκατοντάδες ερασιτέχνες  αθλητές,αλλά και 5-6 νομίζω επαγγελματίες.
Ορίστε και μερικές φωτο από αθλητές και αθλήτριες ,μιας και έχουν παρα πολλές.  Μάλιστα η μία φωτο είναι από το natural olymbia  της Ελλάδος   (είναι αναμνηστική σε αρχαίο μνημείο  στην Κόρυνθο.  --όλοι οι πρώτοι των κατηγοριών).  Διακρίνονται  ο Denny ,  o αντιπρόεδρος της ...ο ασιάτης με τα μακριά μαλλιά,  στους αθλητές  μάλλον είναι και ο Moody. 

Το ότι  ελένχεται ο mr olymbia   τόσο συχνά δεν το ξέρω από τον ίδιο ,αλλά από   τον πρόεδρο της  inba  του οποίου το δόγμα είναι τα drug test...

και  ...Τάσο δεν είμαι ο Γιάννης αλλά ο Βασίλης ο αδερφός του,για να μην γίνονται παρεξηγήσεις. O Γιάννης   γράφει σαν φέτας...

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ωραιο υλικο Βασιλη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## bodystyle

:02. Welcome: Οι περσυνοί τρεις πρώτοι στο natural olymbia στην κατηγορία του Γιάννη(tall-men-amateur).Φαίνεται πως  δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο να τα πάει καλά ο Γιάννης.

----------


## bodystyle

Και μιας και βρήκα τις φωτο ας σας δείξω και την olymbia -amateur 2010  ,ms olymbia 2010 prof. και τους 3 πρώτους  prof. του τελευταίου olymbia.

----------


## 141004

συγνωμη κιολας αλλα αυτο το hall of shame
ειναι απλα ελεος.. :01. Cursing:  κατινια , ξεφτιλα ΖΗΛΕΙΑ...αυτα εχω να πω..
ωραιος ''γνωστος και μεγαλος'' διαγωνισμος ουτε εχεμυθεια δεν υπαρχει ..ωραια βρηκαν καποια ατομα να εχουν κανει χρηση ουσιων ..!
καιι??? απλα να μην διαγωνιστουν τι ειναι αυτο το '''hall of shame''?? κερδιζουν κατι ετσιι οι διωργανωτες? ρεζιλι γινονται! 
κατα την γνωμη μου η ιστοσελιδα αυτη ειναι για Hall of shame οχι οι αθλητες...
'banned for life'' και @#$#%... :01. Cursing:  ουτε blog 12 χρονου δεν ειναι ετσι.. :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Και μιας και βρήκα τις φωτο ας σας δείξω και την olymbia -amateur 2010  ,ms olymbia 2010 prof. και τους 3 πρώτους  prof. του τελευταίου olymbia.


Ωραιο υλικο Βασιλη. :03. Thumb up:  (περιμενω και αλλο)

----------


## Qlim4X

> Κυριε τριανταφυλλου απο τις γνωσεις και την εμπειρια που εχετε, πιστευετε πως ο Kiyoshi Moody μπορει να ειναι οντως νατουραλ?
> (και λεω μπορει, γιατι δεν αναφερομαι στον συγκεκριμενο αθλητη γιατι μπορει να ισχυουν αυτα που ειπατε) εννοω αν εχει τις δυνατοτητες το ανθρωπινο σωμα να φτασει σε τετοιο επιπεδο, με οση προσπαθεια και πειθαρχια πρεπει *χωρις* χημικη υποστηριξη
> 
> στατιστικα να αναφερω οτι ο kiyoshi εχει υψος 1.77 και αγωνιστικο βαρος 89-90 κιλα ...
> ειναι 40χρονων και προπονειται απο τα 19, ενω αυστηρο BB κανει 14 χρονια...
> 
> http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/thenaturalone/



δηλαδη τωρα εσυ απο την φωτο του 2006 με την πλατη και με την φωτο του 2007 πιστευεις οτι ειναι natural?

----------

